# Juventus-Milan 1-0



## Blu71 (14 Aprile 2013)

Juventus-Milan, 14ª giornata di ritorno del campionato serie A 2012/2013, partita in programma domenica 21 aprile 2013 alle ore 20:45 presso lo Juventus Stadium di Torino.

Di seguito, tutto sulla partita: probabili formazioni, formazioni ufficiali, arbitro, biglietti e video di Milan e Juventus, commenti in tempo reale, in diretta, durante il match, il dopo la partita e come sempre le vostre pagelle.


Secondo Sportmediaset Chiellini avrebbe recuperato dall'infortunio patito nella sfida col Bayern.Ecco le probabili formazioni:

Juventus (3-5-1-1): Buffon; Barzagli, Bonucci, Chiellini; Lichtsteiner, Vidal, Pirlo, Pogba, Asamoah; Marchisio; Vucinic

Milan (4-3-3): Abbiati; Abate, Zapata, Mexes, Constant; Montolivo, Ambrosini, Muntari; Boateng, Pazzini, El Shaarawy


La formazione ufficiale del Milan 

Abbiati; Abate-Zapata-Mexes-Constant; Montolivo-Ambrosini-Boateng; Robinho-Pazzini-El Shaarawy.


----------



## Fabriman94 (14 Aprile 2013)

La vedo non nera, nerissima. Se giochiamo come stasera ne prendiamo 3-4.


----------



## Angstgegner (14 Aprile 2013)

A Torino si può anche far punti, di certo non con questo atteggiamento o quello del secondo tempo di Firenze, altrimenti sarà il festival del gol bianconero.


----------



## Nivre (14 Aprile 2013)

A Torino senza Balotelli si perde di sicuro.


----------



## Blu71 (15 Aprile 2013)

Fabriman94 ha scritto:


> La vedo non nera, nerissima. Se giochiamo come stasera ne prendiamo 3-4.





Angstgegner ha scritto:


> A Torino si può anche far punti, di certo non con questo atteggiamento o quello del secondo tempo di Firenze, altrimenti sarà il festival del gol bianconero.





Nivre ha scritto:


> A Torino senza Balotelli si perde di sicuro.



Tre commenti fiduciosi direi.


----------



## Andreas89 (15 Aprile 2013)

Io penso già al Catania e a gufare la Viola nelle prossime 2.Da questa partite non mi aspetto nulla.


----------



## Angstgegner (15 Aprile 2013)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Tre commenti fiduciosi direi.






Prima della partita dell'andata, quando tutti dicevano che il Milan ne avrebbe presi 4 o 5, ero certo che avremmo vinto.
Vedo una squadra sulle gambe dopo la rimonta, è questo che mi preoccupa.
Poi a Torino si può anche vincere (secondo me non conta l'assenza di Balotelli, il Milan ha fatto bene anche prima di lui), ma l'atteggiamento della squadra e dell'allenatore deve sicuramente cambiare.
Consiglio ad Allegri, oltre al Faraone e a De Sciglio, di lasciar fuori anche Montolivo per farlo rifiatare in vista della partita con il Catania.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (15 Aprile 2013)

Per me al massimo si pareggia


----------



## admin (15 Aprile 2013)

E' dura, durissima. Ma come dice il Gallo, anche se perdiamo, restiamo ugualmente terzi. Basta vincere le partite restanti.


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (15 Aprile 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> E' dura, durissima. Ma come dice il Gallo, anche se perdiamo, restiamo ugualmente terzi. Basta vincere le partite restanti.



Una sconfitta con la Juve fa rodere sempre il c


----------



## Blu71 (15 Aprile 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Io penso già al Catania e a gufare la Viola nelle prossime 2.Da questa partite non mi aspetto nulla.



Se la Juventus domani vince con la Lazio va a +11 sul Napoli perciò arriva alla gara contro di noi senza nessuna ansia.


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (15 Aprile 2013)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Se la Juventus domani vince con la Lazio va a +11 sul Napoli perciò arriva alla gara contro di noi senza nessuna ansia.



Ci sono partite in cui si sputa il sangue a prescindere; Juventus-Milan è una di queste


----------



## Blu71 (15 Aprile 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Ci sono partite in cui si sputa il sangue a prescindere; Juventus-Milan è una di queste




Piaccia o meno....arrivati a questo punto della stagione si fanno i calcoli qualunque sia la gara da affrontare.


----------



## folletto (15 Aprile 2013)

Se corriamo 30 minuti scarsi come con fiorentina e napoli la vedo dura, sembra che siamo in netto calo di condizione (anche se nemmeno loro sembrano essere al top). Il Mister dovrà inventarsi qualcosa a centrocampo, presentarsi col Muntari delle ultime uscite è un mezzo suicidio.
Sta partita doveva capitare 1 mese e mezzo prima.


----------



## Andreas89 (15 Aprile 2013)

Se la Juve dovesse vincere stasera potrebbe giocare anche per il pareggio,tanto non le cambierebbe nulla.


----------



## vota DC (15 Aprile 2013)

Nivre ha scritto:


> A Torino senza Balotelli si perde di sicuro.



Carrera è l'autore della distanza tra Milan e Juventus, quello dei zero gol in champions tra l'altro. Ora la Juventus è guidata dal babbeo con il fetish dei nanetti in campo e dei gatti in testa. Si è battuto Carrera con Robinho, stavolta ci sono anche giocatori migliori.


----------



## Tifo'o (15 Aprile 2013)

Prima soconfitta, sarebbe stato troppo bello finire il 2013 con 0 sconfitte in questi 6 mesi...

Non c'è storia, senza Balo poi non segnamo manco a porta vuota


----------



## Andreas89 (15 Aprile 2013)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Prima soconfitta, sarebbe stato troppo bello finire il 2013 con 0 sconfitte in questi 6 mesi...
> 
> Non c'è storia, senza Balo poi non segnamo manco a porta vuota



Beh,può darsi che la Juve si accontenti del punto,alla fine non le cambia nulla.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (15 Aprile 2013)

La squadra è cotta, ha dato tutto nella rimonta. Non ci siamo di testa e gambe

Nemmeno con Balotelli cambierebbe nulla, perché non si arriva mai in attacco se non con un lancio a caso per la bandierina del corner di Muntari


----------



## Fabry_cekko (15 Aprile 2013)

è durissima questa, solo con un miracolo possiamo vincere


----------



## Ale (15 Aprile 2013)

perdiamo 2 o 3 a zero.


----------



## Roten1896 (15 Aprile 2013)

giocare per l'X e poi se va di sedere...


----------



## AntaniPioco (15 Aprile 2013)

e che ad allegri non vengano in mente strane idee

anche se da come ha parlato ieri missà che dovremo sorbirci robinho al posto di elsha ancora una volta


----------



## peppe75 (15 Aprile 2013)

la vedo molto molto dura...soprattutto adesso che la condizione sta venendo meno..speriamo che sbaglio!


----------



## The Ripper (15 Aprile 2013)

intanto stanno asfaltando la Lazio.

La Madre di tutte le partite! Andare lì senza timore... possiamo farcela!


----------



## Andreas89 (15 Aprile 2013)

Spero che la Juve sia sazia e s'accontenti del pari.


----------



## Blu71 (15 Aprile 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Spero che la Juve sia sazia e s'accontenti del pari.



A +11 sul Napoli penso che non sia costretta a vincere.


----------



## Andreas89 (15 Aprile 2013)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> A +11 sul Napoli penso che non sia costretta a vincere.



Infatti,spero in questo,non saranno cattivissimi,forse...


----------



## Brontolo (15 Aprile 2013)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> intanto stanno asfaltando la Lazio.
> 
> La Madre di tutte le partite! Andare lì senza timore... possiamo farcela!



ma proprio per niente


----------



## Blu71 (15 Aprile 2013)

Brontolo ha scritto:


> ma proprio per niente



....se non vince il Milan saranno guai seri per te


----------



## Butcher (15 Aprile 2013)

Ma il risultato del ricorso alla squalifica di Balotelli quando si saprà?


----------



## admin (15 Aprile 2013)

Venerdì


----------



## Blu71 (15 Aprile 2013)

Butcher ha scritto:


> Ma il risultato del ricorso alla squalifica di Balotelli quando si saprà?



....credo mercoledì.


----------



## Jino (15 Aprile 2013)

Dovrebbe essere venerdi.


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (16 Aprile 2013)

Io più che contro la Juve, ci terrei che Balotelli giocasse nel match a San Siro contro il Catania che con la nostra condizione attuale anche contro gli etnei avremmo difficoltà a segnare. A Torino la do per persa già, con o senza Balo.


----------



## MaggieCloun (16 Aprile 2013)

*Ambrosini sta lavorando con il gruppo. Abate, Boateng e Bojan a parte.*


----------



## Frikez (16 Aprile 2013)

2 fisso


----------



## Dumbaghi (16 Aprile 2013)

Abate molto molto molto a parte spero


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (16 Aprile 2013)

Inutile dire che perderemo, impossibile fare 6/6 contro la Juventus, impossibile. Incassiamo quest'altra sconfitta così saremo a +1 sulla Fiorentina, però poi dalla partita col Catania dobbiamo tornare ad essere un rullo compressore.


----------



## Brontolo (16 Aprile 2013)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> ....se non vince il Milan saranno guai seri per te


----------



## The Mighty Angus Young (16 Aprile 2013)

Dando per SCONTATO che la fiorentina vincerà TUTTE le partite che rimangono (è risaputo che se una squadra deve scassare le palle al milan si TRASFORMA) sono (quasi) contento che i gobbi abbiano battuto la lazio così MAGARI a torino non perdiamo. Mi guardo bene dal dire che potremmo anche vincere, ci mancherebbe, lo sanno TUTTI che una delle regole SACRE del calcio dice che il milan NON PUO' ASSOLUTAMENTE BATTERE LA JUVE A TORINO. E NATURALMENTE in caso da pareggio con gol, sarà il milan a segnare per primo per poi farsi recuperare, perchè NON ESISTE AL CAVOLO che il milan possa pareggiare una partita, deve SEMPRE farsi rimontare!


----------



## MaggieCloun (17 Aprile 2013)

*Boateng in gruppo, Abate a parte.*


----------



## Andrea89 (17 Aprile 2013)

Potremmo vincere solo in caso di congiunzione astrale tremendamente favorevole.
Un pareggio sarebbe tanta roba.


----------



## Darren Marshall (17 Aprile 2013)

B â l ô t ê l l î¬™;167232 ha scritto:


> *Boateng in gruppo, Abate a parte.*



Abate a parte!!


----------



## Andreas89 (17 Aprile 2013)

The Mighty Angus Young ha scritto:


> Dando per SCONTATO che la fiorentina vincerà TUTTE le partite che rimangono (è risaputo che se una squadra deve scassare le palle al milan si TRASFORMA) sono (quasi) contento che i gobbi abbiano battuto la lazio così MAGARI a torino non perdiamo. Mi guardo bene dal dire che potremmo anche vincere, ci mancherebbe, lo sanno TUTTI che una delle regole SACRE del calcio dice che il milan NON PUO' ASSOLUTAMENTE BATTERE LA JUVE A TORINO. E NATURALMENTE in caso da pareggio con gol, sarà il milan a segnare per primo per poi farsi recuperare, perchè NON ESISTE AL CAVOLO che il milan possa pareggiare una partita, deve SEMPRE farsi rimontare!


Guarda,tra il pareggio e la sconftta cambia poco.Io penso,sono già proiettato alle ultime 5,che dobbiamo assolutamente vincere,perchè sono alla nostra portata.Nel caso lo facessimo,tutto il resto sarà noia.


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (17 Aprile 2013)

Che poi pensandoci il Milan è a +3 sulla Fiorentia, perchè se arriviamo a pari punti finiscono loro terzi.


----------



## Andreas89 (17 Aprile 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Che poi pensandoci il Milan è a +3 sulla Fiorentia, perchè se arriviamo a pari punti finiscono loro terzi.



NO,è a +4,perchè se la Viola ci recuperasse 3 punti sarebbe sempre a -1 e non a pari punti.


----------



## Gre-No-Li (17 Aprile 2013)

Per me sarà una partita da pareggio, la Juve può anche non forzare (mal che vada avrebbe sempre 9 punti di vantaggio) e magari il Milan penserà che un punto in più potrebbe alla fine fare la differenza con la Fiore. C'è da dire che Juve-Milan non è una partita qualunque e i ragionamenti da 'ragioniere' potrebbero saltare tranquillamente...


----------



## Jino (17 Aprile 2013)

Gre-No-Li ha scritto:


> Per me sarà una partita da pareggio, la Juve può anche non forzare (mal che vada avrebbe sempre 9 punti di vantaggio) e magari il Milan penserà che un punto in più potrebbe alla fine fare la differenza con la Fiore. C'è da dire che Juve-Milan non è una partita qualunque e i ragionamenti da 'ragioniere' potrebbero saltare tranquillamente...



Me lo vedo proprio Conte, in casa davanti ai propri tifosi, giocare per il pari. Queste partite non hanno bisogno di stimoli della classifica, si vuole vincerle senza se e senza ma, perchè una sconfitta brucia sempre.

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Andrea89 ha scritto:


> Potremmo vincere solo in caso di congiunzione astrale tremendamente favorevole.
> Un pareggio sarebbe tanta roba.



La Juventus degli ultimi tempi è tutt'altro che irresistibile, è da un mese che fatica, è la mediocrità del campionato che la fa comunque vincere. Ha battuto una Lazio ai minimi termini, stanca e senza tutta la difesa. Ha giocato male contro l'Inter, male contro il Pescara. Malissimo entrambe le partite di coppa campioni. 

Definire QUESTA Juventus addirittura imbattibile è esagerato. Questo è il momento in cui la puoi assolutamente battere.


----------



## Brontolo (17 Aprile 2013)

nel frattempo la juventus primavera ha vinto la coppa italia


----------



## The Ripper (17 Aprile 2013)

quoto jino. vincerà la sfida che starà meglio fisicamente/mentalmente. La Juve pare stanca non meno di noi.


----------



## Dumbaghi (17 Aprile 2013)

B â l ô t ê l l î¬™ ha scritto:


> *Abate a parte.*



Dai che sto giro sta in panca.



Due terzini che sanno crossare con Pazzini in campo li vogliamo mettere o no ?

- - - Aggiornato - - -



The Ripper ha scritto:


> quoto jino. vincerà la sfida che starà meglio fisicamente/mentalmente. La Juve pare stanca non meno di noi.



Vincerà chi preparerà meglio la partita. Si affrontano i due migliori allenatori del campionato.


----------



## Petrecte (17 Aprile 2013)

Vista la nostra incpacità di battere squadre di alta classifica credo che il risultato sia scontato.


----------



## Tifo'o (17 Aprile 2013)

Maddai hanno già perso tre volte al gobbus stadium, di cui 2 in campionato. Figuriamoci se accade di nuovo e contro di noi per giusta


----------



## Dumbaghi (17 Aprile 2013)

Abbiati 

DeSciglio Zapata Mexès Constant

Montolivo Ambrosini Muntari

Boateng Pazzini ElShaarawy​


----------



## S T B (17 Aprile 2013)

con la Juve non voglio mai perdere... ma è chiaro che sarà molto dura. Ma noi siamo il Milan e non aggiungo altro...


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (17 Aprile 2013)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Abbiati
> 
> DeSciglio Zapata Mexès Constant
> 
> ...


Errare humanum est, perseverare...


----------



## AcetoBalsamico (18 Aprile 2013)

La vedo molto moooolto grigia!


----------



## Darren Marshall (18 Aprile 2013)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Abbiati
> 
> De Sciglio Zapata Mexès Constant
> 
> ...



Così va meglio


----------



## Dumbaghi (18 Aprile 2013)

Beh io ho messo quella che probabilmente giocherà, chiaro che anche io vorrei delle modifiche.


Che più che Boateng riguardano il colombiano coi piedi a trinciapollo, sul pressing della Juve vedrete che roba


----------



## MaggieCloun (18 Aprile 2013)

*Secondo la Gazzetta dello Sport c'è grande ottimismo sul recupero di Chiellini.*


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (18 Aprile 2013)

B â l ô t ê l l î¬™;167809 ha scritto:


> *Secondo la Gazzetta dello Sport c'è grande ottimismo sul recupero di Chiellini.*



Assurdo, ahahahahaha..ormai mi viene da ridere..


----------



## er piscio de gatto (18 Aprile 2013)

B â l ô t ê l l î¬™;167809 ha scritto:


> *Secondo la Gazzetta dello Sport c'è grande ottimismo sul recupero di Chiellini.*


Strano, di solito contro di noi non recupera mai nessuno


----------



## Andrea89 (18 Aprile 2013)

Jino ha scritto:


> Me lo vedo proprio Conte, in casa davanti ai propri tifosi, giocare per il pari. Queste partite non hanno bisogno di stimoli della classifica, si vuole vincerle senza se e senza ma, perchè una sconfitta brucia sempre.
> 
> - - - Aggiornato - - -
> 
> ...


Non penso assolutamente che siano imbattibili, ma la vedo molto dura per noi fare 6 su 6 contro i gobbi...
Considerando anche che giochiamo in casa loro ritengo che un pareggio dovrebbe soddisfarci.


----------



## #Dodo90# (18 Aprile 2013)

Ma il nostro guru della panchina ha in mente un altro pò di turn-over contro la Juventus? No, perchè i big match con Catania, Torino, Siena e Pescara si avvicinano, meglio arrivarci riposati...


----------



## MaggieCloun (18 Aprile 2013)

*Juventus-Milan arbitra Luca Banti.*


----------



## MaggieCloun (18 Aprile 2013)

*Nedved:"Vorrei anche Balotelli in Juventus-Milan."*


----------



## Tobi (18 Aprile 2013)

Sarebbe bello avere il balo


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (18 Aprile 2013)

B â l ô t ê l l î¬™ ha scritto:


> *Secondo la Gazzetta dello Sport c'è grande ottimismo sul recupero di Chiellini.*


Suggerimento ai cari di una persona scomparsa: organizzate, voi della famiglia, una partitella contro il Milan, chiamate lo zio, il nonno per giocare, molto probabilmente il semplice fatto di giocare contro di noi vi farà resuscitare il vostro caro scomparso. Mo lo dico alla nonna e alle zie, magari mi resuscitano il nonno.


----------



## Corpsegrinder (18 Aprile 2013)

Ma dove vogliamo andare con i nostri 25 minuti di autonomia?


----------



## Fabry_cekko (18 Aprile 2013)

*Nedved "vorrei Balotelli in campo contro la Juve"*


----------



## peppe75 (18 Aprile 2013)

sapete che vi dico...che se noi giochiamo proprio bene è possibile anche che vinciamo...si spera solo che non abbiamo cali fisici!


----------



## Arsozzenal (18 Aprile 2013)

visto che spendo anche 45 euri per andare a vederli non mi dispiacerebbe una vittoria,soprattutto vista la sconfitta in coppa italia!


----------



## Dumbaghi (19 Aprile 2013)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> *Nedved "vorrei Balotelli in campo contro la Juve"*



Belle parole, bravo.

D'altronde lo scudetto l'anno già vinto, tanto vale vedere una bella partita no ?


----------



## jaws (19 Aprile 2013)

Beh, Nedved sa cosa vuol dire perdere partite importanti per colpa di una squalifica


----------



## Super_Lollo (19 Aprile 2013)

Non vinceremo mai ..dovrebbe cadere un asteroide sul campo per non perdere


----------



## Andreas89 (19 Aprile 2013)

Ma il Pelado come sta a rapporti con Agnelli???Non è che potrebbero fare una bella macchietta per il pari???


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (19 Aprile 2013)

jaws ha scritto:


> Beh, Nedved sa cosa vuol dire perdere partite importanti per colpa di una squalifica


Rosicano ancora, se gli citi Manchester dicono che Nedved era stato squalificato


----------



## Fabry_cekko (19 Aprile 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Rosicano ancora, se gli citi Manchester dicono che Nedved era stato squalificato



ancora oggi sono convinti che se c'era Nedved vincevano...


----------



## Andreas89 (19 Aprile 2013)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> ancora oggi sono convinti che se c'era Nedved vincevano...



e chissenefrega.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (19 Aprile 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> e chissenefrega.



per me le prendevano lo stesso


----------



## Andreas89 (19 Aprile 2013)

Probabile,nella varie finali hanno perso con cani e porci.


----------



## Tom! (19 Aprile 2013)

Si anche io sono convinto che con nedved avremmo vinto. Però non è andata così la coppa ce l'avete voi, ci avete battuto ai calci di rigori dopo 120 minuti di 0-0.
In ogni caso il discorso è un po' OT.


----------



## Darren Marshall (19 Aprile 2013)

Tom! ha scritto:


> *Si anche io sono convinto che con nedved avremmo vinto.* Però non è andata così la coppa ce l'avete voi, ci avete battuto ai calci di rigori dopo 120 minuti di 0-0.
> In ogni caso il discorso è un po' OT.



Sono convinto che se avessero convalidato il gol regolare annullato a Shevchenko avremmo vinto prima dei rigori


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (19 Aprile 2013)

Tom! ha scritto:


> Si anche io sono convinto che con nedved avremmo vinto. Però non è andata così la coppa ce l'avete voi, ci avete battuto ai calci di rigori dopo 120 minuti di 0-0.
> In ogni caso il discorso è un po' OT.


Eccallà


----------



## Andreas89 (19 Aprile 2013)

Tom! ha scritto:


> Si anche io sono convinto che con nedved avremmo vinto. Però non è andata così la coppa ce l'avete voi, ci avete battuto ai calci di rigori dopo 120 minuti di 0-0.
> In ogni caso il discorso è un po' OT.



Ma non è detto.Può darsi che con Nedved ne beccavate 4,chi lo sà.


----------



## Tom! (19 Aprile 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Ma non è detto.Può darsi che con Nedved ne beccavate 4,chi lo sà.



Ma non credo, Nedved era un pallone d'oro, ve lo dimenticate. E' come dire "mah, non so il barcellona magari senza Messi gioca meglio".


----------



## Andreas89 (19 Aprile 2013)

Tom! ha scritto:


> Ma non credo, Nedved era un pallone d'oro, ve lo dimenticate. E' come dire "mah, non so il barcellona magari senza Messi gioca meglio".



Non hai la certezza di quel che poteva accadere.


----------



## Tom! (19 Aprile 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Non hai la certezza di quel che poteva accadere.



No vabbè, ovvio. Poi poteva pure essere che vincevamo 3-0 tripletta di nedved.


----------



## Andreas89 (19 Aprile 2013)

Tom! ha scritto:


> No vabbè, ovvio. Poi poteva pure essere che vincevamo 3-0 tripletta di nedved.



Voi che vincevate un finale di champions 3-0???


----------



## Darren Marshall (19 Aprile 2013)

Tom! ha scritto:


> No vabbè, ovvio. Poi poteva pure essere che vincevamo 3-0 tripletta di nedved.


----------



## Tom! (19 Aprile 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Voi che vincevate un finale di champions 3-0???



vabbè sarebbe andato bene pure 2-0 doppietta di Pavel, il 3-0 era per mettere il risultato in cassaforte, di certo non finiva 3-3 a quel punto.


----------



## Andreas89 (19 Aprile 2013)

Tom! ha scritto:


> vabbè sarebbe andato bene pure 2-0 doppietta di Pavel, il 3-0 era per mettere il risultato in cassaforte, di certo non finiva 3-3 a quel punto.



Di certo non sapremo mai come sarebbe andata a finire.Inutile che fai pronostici,non avevate la vittoria assicurata.Peraltro quel Milan era forte e non avrebbe mai beccata una piallata del genere.Aldilà che siamo palesemente O.T.,quindi terminiamo la querelle qui.


----------



## jaws (19 Aprile 2013)

Tom! ha scritto:


> Si anche io sono convinto che con nedved avremmo vinto. Però non è andata così la coppa ce l'avete voi, ci avete battuto ai calci di rigori dopo 120 minuti di 0-0.
> In ogni caso il discorso è un po' OT.



Non si sa come sarebbe andata a finire, però una cosa è certa; sono passati 10 anni e ancora rosichi


----------



## er piscio de gatto (19 Aprile 2013)

Tom! ha scritto:


> No vabbè, ovvio. Poi poteva pure essere che vincevamo 3-0 tripletta di nedved.



O magari potevano convalidare il gol regolare di Shevchenko ad esempio, il calcio è pieno di queste sliding doors


----------



## Darren Marshall (19 Aprile 2013)

er piscio de gatto ha scritto:


> O magari potevano convalidare il gol regolare di Shevchenko ad esempio, il calcio è pieno di queste sliding doors



Gli ho già detto questa cosa ma non ha risposto


----------



## Tom! (19 Aprile 2013)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Gli ho già detto questa cosa ma non ha risposto



Ma che vi devo rispondere? Sembrate che non vedete l'ora per buttare la discussione in caciara, ma cos'è da voi juventini non ne vedete mai e vi sentite in dovere di fare certe sparate? 

Chi stava pensando alla finale di champions, ho detto che poteva finire in ogni modo rispondendo a qualcuno che rideva convinto che con nedved in campo non sarebbe cambiato niente. Basta, parlate di juve-milan 21/04/2013.


----------



## jaws (19 Aprile 2013)

Che fai adesso ci dai anche gli ordini?


----------



## Blu71 (19 Aprile 2013)

Tom! ha scritto:


> Ma che vi devo rispondere? Sembrate che non vedete l'ora per buttare la discussione in caciara, ma cos'è da voi juventini non ne vedete mai e vi sentite in dovere di fare certe sparate?
> 
> Chi stava pensando alla finale di champions, ho detto che poteva finire in ogni modo rispondendo a qualcuno che rideva convinto che con nedved in campo non sarebbe cambiato niente. Basta, parlate di juve-milan 21/04/2013.





jaws ha scritto:


> Che fai adesso ci dai anche gli ordini?




State buoni.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (19 Aprile 2013)

Tom! ha scritto:


> voi juventini



Vedi di moderare i termini


----------



## Andrea89 (19 Aprile 2013)

jaws ha scritto:


> Non si sa come sarebbe andata a finire, però una cosa è certa; sono passati 10 anni e ancora rosichi


Rosicano 
E rosicheranno per sempre, la Storia è stata scritta.


----------



## Brontolo (19 Aprile 2013)

jaws ha scritto:


> Non si sa come sarebbe andata a finire, però una cosa è certa; sono passati 10 anni e ancora rosichi



un po' come voi per quella sera a istanbul 

- - - Aggiornato - - -



er piscio de gatto ha scritto:


> Vedi di moderare i termini



mi sa che hai capito una cosa per un'altra.


----------



## Darren Marshall (19 Aprile 2013)

Tom! ha scritto:


> Ma che vi devo rispondere? Sembrate che non vedete l'ora per buttare la discussione in caciara, ma cos'è da voi juventini non ne vedete mai e vi sentite in dovere di fare certe sparate?
> 
> Chi stava pensando alla finale di champions, ho detto che poteva finire in ogni modo rispondendo a qualcuno che rideva convinto che con nedved in campo non sarebbe cambiato niente. Basta, parlate di juve-milan 21/04/2013.



Ma chi vuole buttare le discussioni in caciara? Come fa ad essere una discussione serie se uno dice: "Eh ma se c'era Nedved". Con tutto il rispetto dai...

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Brontolo ha scritto:


> un po' come voi per quella sera a istanbul



Più che rosicare è una cosa che fa bestemmiare parecchio direi, non vedo rossoneri andare in giro a dire: "Eh ma se Sheva avesse segnato davanti a Dudek!".


----------



## Tifo'o (19 Aprile 2013)

*Allora un moderatore ha già richiamato nella pagina precendete.

Questo è l'ultimo avvertimento. Tornate a parlare della partita domenica. Non voglio più vedere offese, provocazioni o altro-simile.*


----------



## Blu71 (19 Aprile 2013)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> *Allora un moderatore ha già richiamato nella pagina precendete.
> 
> Questo è l'ultimo avvertimento. Tornate a parlare della partita domenica. Non voglio più vedere offese, provocazioni o altro-simile.*



Tifo siamo troppo buoni. Basta avvertimenti.


----------



## Darren Marshall (19 Aprile 2013)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> *Allora un moderatore ha già richiamato nella pagina precendete.
> 
> Questo è l'ultimo avvertimento. Tornate a parlare della partita domenica. Non voglio più vedere offese, provocazioni o altro-simile.*



Beh ma i toni mi sembrano piuttosto pacati


----------



## Andreas89 (19 Aprile 2013)

Vabbè,ritornando a noi,la formazza credo sia questa:
Abbiati
Abate-Mexes-Zapata-Desci
Munta-Ambro-Monto
Boa-Pazzo-Elsha


----------



## MaggieCloun (20 Aprile 2013)

*Cuadrado sulla sfida di Torino:" Sicuramente tiferò juventus."*


----------



## Andreas89 (20 Aprile 2013)

*Secondo Sportmediaset Chiellini avrebbe recuperato dall'infortunio patito nella sfida col Bayern.Ecco le probabili formazioni:

Juventus (3-5-1-1): Buffon; Barzagli, Bonucci, Chiellini; Lichtsteiner, Vidal, Pirlo, Pogba, Asamoah; Marchisio; Vucinic

Milan (4-3-3): Abbiati; Abate, Zapata, Mexes, Constant; Montolivo, Ambrosini, Muntari; Boateng, Pazzini, El Shaarawy*


----------



## Tifo'o (20 Aprile 2013)

Ancora con super sayan in attacco? Mabbasta! 
Chiellini ha recuperato? Strano... tanto contro di noi solo i recuperi lampo. 

Leggo pure il nome di abbata? Ma perche???????????????????????????????????? Perche abate è tornato inspiegabilmente a fare il titolare?


----------



## Frikez (20 Aprile 2013)

Tifò, Abate è il titolare, lo è sempre stato e non è tornato ad esserlo nell'ultimo periodo. Se vai a vedere De Sciglio ha giocato più spesso a sinistra, ha giocato a destra solo quando Abate era rotto o fuori condizione, soprattutto nel periodo fine anno / inizio 2013.


----------



## Angstgegner (20 Aprile 2013)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Tifò, Abate è il titolare, lo è sempre stato e non è tornato ad esserlo nell'ultimo periodo. Se vai a vedere De Sciglio ha giocato più spesso a sinistra, ha giocato a destra solo quando Abate era rotto o fuori condizione, soprattutto nel periodo fine anno / inizio 2013.


Su questo penso non ci siano dubbi.
Se ad inizio stagione non si fossero infortunati sia Abate e Antonini (ebbene sì, forse pure lui) non so se De Sciglio avrebbe giocato così tanto.
Se non lo fa giocare nemmeno contro la Juve, credo sia inconfutabile il fatto che non lo consideri pronto per le grandi partite (peccato che poi, tranne quella con la Fiorentina, siano quelle in cui ha fatto meglio).


----------



## admin (20 Aprile 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> *Secondo Sportmediaset Chiellini avrebbe recuperato dall'infortunio patito nella sfida col Bayern.Ecco le probabili formazioni:
> 
> Juventus (3-5-1-1): Buffon; Barzagli, Bonucci, Chiellini; Lichtsteiner, Vidal, Pirlo, Pogba, Asamoah; Marchisio; Vucinic
> 
> Milan (4-3-3): Abbiati; Abate, Zapata, Mexes, Constant; Montolivo, Ambrosini, Muntari; Boateng, Pazzini, El Shaarawy*



Boateng in attacco. Bah.


----------



## iceman. (20 Aprile 2013)

Muntari Ambrosini Pazzini Abbiati si gioca in 7 e si parte dal 2 a 0 per loro.


----------



## jaws (20 Aprile 2013)

Allora vinceremo 3 a 2


----------



## Tifo'o (20 Aprile 2013)

Noi non abbiamo ancora perso in questo 2013... la vedo molto ma molto dura.. ci sta perdere ma dopo 2 pareggi ed una sconfitta esigo vittorie contro catania, torino, pescara, Roma e Siena.. altrimenti rischiamo davvero di mandare in aria tutta la rincorsa fatta fino ad ora.

Poi dai la Florentina in CHampions League sarebbe imbarazzante


----------



## Andreas89 (20 Aprile 2013)

jaws ha scritto:


> Allora vinceremo 3 a 2



Si,dopo che andiamo sotto 0-2 a Torino ce li vedo quei morti de sonno a recuperare 2 gol a quelle lepri....


----------



## jaws (20 Aprile 2013)

Vabbè allora 4 a 2


----------



## Andreas89 (20 Aprile 2013)

jaws ha scritto:


> Vabbè allora 4 a 2


----------



## Angstgegner (20 Aprile 2013)

jaws ha scritto:


> Vabbè allora 4 a 2



Con poker di Traorè nell'ultimo quarto d'ora


----------



## MaggieCloun (20 Aprile 2013)

*I convocati del Milan​*
Abbiati, Amelia, Narduzzo (60),

Abate, Antonini, Bonera, De Sciglio, Mexes, Yepes, Zaccardo, Zapata,

Ambrosini, Boateng, Constant, Montolivo, Muntari, Nocerino, Traoré, 

Bojan, El Shaarawy, Niang, Pazzini, Robinho.


----------



## MaggieCloun (20 Aprile 2013)

*Conte nella conferenza ha confermato il recupero di Chiellini.*


----------



## Tifo'o (20 Aprile 2013)

B â l ô t ê l l î¬™;169576 ha scritto:


> *Conte nella conferenza ha confermato il recupero di Chiellini.*



Avevi dubbi? 

Pazzesco comunque contro di noi hanno SEMPRE recuperato TUTTI

Giocatori che erano dati per rotti, finiti 3-4 settimane... tutti hanno sempre recuperato...


----------



## Gre-No-Li (20 Aprile 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Probabile,nella varie finali hanno perso con cani e porci.



Il Milan in quale delle due lo metti?


----------



## MaggieCloun (20 Aprile 2013)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Avevi dubbi?
> 
> Pazzesco comunque contro di noi hanno SEMPRE recuperato TUTTI
> 
> Giocatori che erano dati per rotti, finiti 3-4 settimane... tutti hanno sempre recuperato...



meglio che non dico niente  in ordine di tempo Jovetic mo Chiellini io non ho parole


----------



## Andreas89 (20 Aprile 2013)

Gre-No-Li ha scritto:


> Il Milan in quale delle due lo metti?



Il Milan lo metto nella categoria:Leggende della champions.Quindi per la Juve,perdere una finale con una squadra come il Milan,ci sta.


----------



## MaggieCloun (20 Aprile 2013)

*I Convocati della Juventus​*
1 Buffon 3 Chiellini 4 Caceres 6 Pogba 8 Marchisio 9 Vucinic 11 De Ceglie 13 Peluso 15 Barzagli 17 Bendtner 19 Bonucci 20 Padoin 21 Pirlo 22 Asamoah 23 Vidal 24 Giaccherini 26 Lichtsteiner 27 Quagliarella 30 Storari 32 Matri 33 Isla 34 Rubinho 39 Marrone.


----------



## peppe75 (20 Aprile 2013)

domani crediamociiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
dimostriamo ai rubentini che quest'anno sono stati fortunati per il nostro inizio scontato...ma l'anno prossimo la musica cambierà!!


----------



## iceman. (20 Aprile 2013)

domani chiellini tirera' gomitate a destra e manca ma non gli fischieranno nulla contro


----------



## Clint Eastwood (20 Aprile 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Il Milan lo metto nella categoria:Leggende della champions.Quindi per la Juve,perdere una finale con una squadra come il Milan,ci sta.



Verità inconfutabile


----------



## MaggieCloun (21 Aprile 2013)

*Le probabili formazioni:*

JUVENTUS (3-5-1-1): Buffon; Chiellini, Bonucci, Barzagli; Asamoah, Pogba, Pirlo, Vidal, Lichtsteiner; Marchisio; Vucinic.

MILAN (4-3-3): Abbiati; Abate, Zapata, Mexes, De Sciglio; Montolivo, Ambrosini, Muntari; Boateng, El Shaarawy, Robinho.


----------



## Harvey (21 Aprile 2013)

Ultime da Sportmediaset, Boateng in mediana e tridente con Robinho a destra:

*Juventus (3-5-1-1)*: Buffon; Barzagli, Bonucci, Chiellini; Lichtsteiner, Vidal, Pirlo, Pogba, Asamoah; Marchisio; Vucinic
A disp.: Storari, Rubinho, Caceres, Peluso, Marrone, De Ceglie, Padoin, Isla, Giaccherini, Quagliarella, Matri, Bendtner. All.: Conte
Squalificati: nessuno
Indisponibili: Pepe, Giovinco, Anelka

*Milan (4-3-3)*: Abbiati; Abate, Zapata, Mexes, Constant; Montolivo, Ambrosini, Boateng; Robinho, Pazzini, El Shaarawy
A disp.: Amelia, De Sciglio, Yepes, Antonini, Bonera, Zaccardo, Traoré, Nocerino, Muntari, Bojan, Niang. All.: Allegri
Squalificati: Balotelli (1), Flamini (1)
Indisponibili: De Jong


----------



## #Dodo90# (21 Aprile 2013)

Robinho


----------



## Angstgegner (21 Aprile 2013)

Se la formazione è quella che dice Sportmediaset speriamo che la Juve si fermi al terzo gol.


----------



## Tifo'o (21 Aprile 2013)

A pare che Allegri faccia di tutto per perdere.... ho capito dai a maggio se ne và... ma almeno potrebbe portarci al terzo posto...


----------



## Harvey (21 Aprile 2013)

Io su Boateng arretrato sono d'accordo, Muntari è stato improponibile ultimamente... Poi va beh su Robinho e a limite Constant posso capire le vostre perplessità.


----------



## Tom! (21 Aprile 2013)

peppe75 ha scritto:


> domani crediamociiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> dimostriamo ai rubentini che quest'anno sono stati fortunati per il nostro inizio scontato...ma l'anno prossimo la musica cambierà!!



Ma quindi ci credete veramente alle cose che dice Galliani!


----------



## jaws (21 Aprile 2013)

Angstgegner ha scritto:


> Se la formazione è quella che dice Sportmediaset speriamo che la Juve si fermi al terzo gol.



Dici che al terzo gol del Milan si fermeranno e si arrenderanno?


----------



## Angstgegner (21 Aprile 2013)

jaws ha scritto:


> Dici che al terzo gol del Milan si fermeranno e si arrenderanno?



Ovviamente!
Tripletta di Robinho!


----------



## er piscio de gatto (21 Aprile 2013)

Robinho ragazzi. Robinho.


----------



## Hammer (21 Aprile 2013)

Robinho mannaia a te tornatene a travioni in Brasile


----------



## Frikez (21 Aprile 2013)

Occhio che se rimane Allegri c'è il rischio che Robinho rinnovi veramente.


----------



## Djici (21 Aprile 2013)

Tom! ha scritto:


> Ma quindi ci credete veramente alle cose che dice Galliani!



galliani dice sempre le solite c*****e e molti tifosi milanisti si arrabiano quando lo sentono perche vogliono tornare protagonisti anche in europa ma la verita e che ci manca poco per essere molto competitivi in italia.

l'anno prossimo non giocheremo con 7 moduli diversi in 10 partite...
non ci sara una nuova difesa ad ogni partita.
ci sara balotelli da settembre
e speriamo di vedere 2 o 3 acquisti utili al nostro nuovo modulo... con un minimo di tecnica.

non abbiamo bisogno di messi, iniesta e thiago silva per vincere lo scudetto.

comunque io sto parlando della vostra rosa di oggi... ovvio che se arriva un suarez/higuain in avanti e un coentrao a sinistra le cose cambiano radicalmente.

ma con la rosa che avete oggi non ci manca molto.
per me con aquilani e nesta lo scudetto lo dovevate sudare fino alla fine (sempre che lo vincevate per davvero)


----------



## MaggieCloun (21 Aprile 2013)

Mo allegri ricomincia con Robinho


----------



## Dumbaghi (21 Aprile 2013)

E quando mette Boateng davanti perchè lo mette davanti, e quando lo mette dietro perchè mette Robinho....eh va be ragazzi


----------



## Tom! (21 Aprile 2013)

Djici ha scritto:


> galliani dice sempre le solite c*****e e molti tifosi milanisti si arrabiano quando lo sentono perche vogliono tornare protagonisti anche in europa ma la verita e che ci manca poco per essere molto competitivi in italia.
> 
> l'anno prossimo non giocheremo con 7 moduli diversi in 10 partite...
> non ci sara una nuova difesa ad ogni partita.
> ...




Anche io spero che l'anno prossimo il milan sia più competitivo, però credo che vi servano 3 acquisti di assoluto livello tra centrocampo e difesa.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (21 Aprile 2013)

finalmente Boateng a centrocampo...quello è il suo ruolo BASTA


----------



## Toby rosso nero (21 Aprile 2013)

Bojan proprio cancellato completamente dalla rosa?


----------



## Gre-No-Li (21 Aprile 2013)

Al di là del tifo mi auguro che sia una partita bella, combattuta e non pallosa.


----------



## Harvey (21 Aprile 2013)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> E quando mette Boateng davanti perchè lo mette davanti, e quando lo mette dietro perchè mette Robinho....eh va be ragazzi



Hai perfettamente ragione, fino a ieri c'erano le fiaccolate contro Boateng attaccante, lasciare fuori Muntari è una scelta più che saggia.


----------



## Frikez (21 Aprile 2013)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> E quando mette Boateng davanti perchè lo mette davanti, e quando lo mette dietro perchè mette Robinho....eh va be ragazzi



Il problema è Robinho non Boateng..mettesse Niang che sarà anche in calo ma almeno è un giocatore di calcio a differenza di quell'altro che sono 5 mesi che è con la testa in Brasile.


----------



## Albijol (21 Aprile 2013)

Djici ha scritto:


> la verita e che ci manca poco per essere molto competitivi in italia.



Dissento su tutta la linea


----------



## folletto (21 Aprile 2013)

No dai, non possiamo giocare con Robinho, già siamo palesemente inferiori a centrocampo e mettiamo anche una zavorra nei 3 davanti? Così ci massacrano dai


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (21 Aprile 2013)

folletto ha scritto:


> No dai, non possiamo giocare con Robinho, già siamo palesemente inferiori a centrocampo e mettiamo anche una zavorra nei 3 davanti? Così ci massacrano dai



Dove sta scritto che giochiamo con la zavorra?


----------



## Djici (21 Aprile 2013)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Dissento su tutta la linea



secondo te cosa ci manca per essere competitivi per lo scudetto?


----------



## Albijol (21 Aprile 2013)

Djici ha scritto:


> secondo te cosa ci manca per essere competitivi per lo scudetto?



un portiere, due centrocampisti, uno (ma anche due) difensori centrali. Purtroppo non è poco.


----------



## #Dodo90# (21 Aprile 2013)

Albijol ha scritto:


> un portiere, due centrocampisti, uno (ma anche due) difensori centrali. Purtroppo non è poco.


Direi anche un allenatore...


----------



## Albijol (21 Aprile 2013)

#Dodo90# ha scritto:


> Direi anche un allenatore...



Giusto, e se vogliamo dirla tutta anche un esterno destro, Niang non dà garanzie al momento


----------



## Z A Z A' (21 Aprile 2013)

Bene Boateng al suo posto,male l'inutile Robambo ancora in campo.


----------



## Tifo'o (21 Aprile 2013)

Niang almeno difende... Robinho non serve a nulla, poi contro la rube giocare in meno è da suicidio


----------



## Hammer (21 Aprile 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Dove sta scritto che giochiamo con la zavorra?



Sta scritto nella formazione, quando leggi "Robinho".


----------



## Tifo'o (21 Aprile 2013)

Siamo a -1 dalla fioretina... mi raccomando pero dalla prossima vinciamo...


----------



## jaws (21 Aprile 2013)

Casomai a -1 dal Napoli


----------



## iceman. (21 Aprile 2013)

Fisso il gol di vucinic stasera miraccomando...con abate che si fa saltare da e ceglie


----------



## jaws (21 Aprile 2013)

Perchè non cambiamo il titolo di questo topic in Juventus-Milan il muro del pianto?


----------



## Darren Marshall (21 Aprile 2013)

Ma perchè Robinho?


----------



## Corpsegrinder (21 Aprile 2013)

Ma Allegri non è che sta cercando di sabotarci perché tanto l'anno prossimo non sarà più il nostro allenatore?


----------



## peppe75 (21 Aprile 2013)

io robinho lo vedo bene...se è in forma ovviamente. può mettere in grande crisi i lungagnoni della rube!
forza forza.....crediamoci indipendentemente dall'esito delle partite di oggi....dai ragazzi un pò di amor proprio!!


----------



## Dexter (21 Aprile 2013)

per stasera sono d'accordo. niang è assolutamente improponibile,muntari nelle ultime uscite sembra un ex calciatore. quindi boateng in mediana (finalmente) e robinho,aimè,in attacco...al limite si poteva provare bojan.


----------



## Blu71 (21 Aprile 2013)

jaws ha scritto:


> Perchè non cambiamo il titolo di questo topic in Juventus-Milan il muro del pianto?



Perché è un forum sul Milan.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (21 Aprile 2013)

Sarebbe stato importante vincere con la Fiorentina per buttarli definitivamente fuori dai giochi, sarebbe stato importante vincere col Napoli per accorciare sui partenopei e per mantenere il distacco sulla Fiorentina ed è inutile dire che sarebbe importante vincere stasera per mantenere i 4 punti sulla Fiorentina e accorciare a -1 sul Napoli che perde col Cagliari. 
Altrettanto inutile dire che il Napoli vincerà e noi perderemo, al massimo pareggeremo.


----------



## Blu71 (21 Aprile 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Sarebbe stato importante vincere con la Fiorentina per buttarli definitivamente fuori dai giochi, sarebbe stato importante vincere col Napoli per accorciare sui partenopei e per mantenere il distacco sulla Fiorentina ed è inutile dire che sarebbe importante vincere stasera per mantenere i 4 punti sulla Fiorentina e accorciare a -1 dal Napoli che perde col Cagliari.
> Altrettanto inutile dire che il Napoli vincerà e noi perderemo, al massimo pareggeremo.



Splendidi il Napoli ha appena pareggiato.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (21 Aprile 2013)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Splendidi il Napoli ha appena pareggiato.


Cvd e quando ho scritto il post stava perdendo quindi fai poco il figo


----------



## Blu71 (21 Aprile 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Cvd e quando ho scritto il post stava perdendo quindi fai poco il figo




....si, ma tu porti sfiga


----------



## Tifo'o (21 Aprile 2013)

No dai non voglio un altro 2008, dove la fiore ci rubo il posto cl alle ultime giornate  sembra un de ja vu... mi rifiuto...

Almeno vinciamo EL che manca alla nostra bacheca... magari vincere pure la supercoppa europpea e staccare i 20 titoli internazionali 

E saremo il Club più titolato al mondo


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (21 Aprile 2013)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> No dai non voglio un altro 2008, dove la fiore ci rubo il posto cl alle ultime giornate  sembra un de ja vu... mi rifiuto...
> 
> Almeno vinciamo EL che manca alla nostra bacheca... magari vincere pure la supercoppa europpea e staccare i 20 titoli internazionali
> 
> E saremo il Club più titolato al mondo


Qualora finissimo in EL io ci proverei a vincerla, è pur sempre un titolo internazionale e poi anche l'EL è importante per il ranking del Milan, i punti che si accumulano lì valgono tanto quanto i punti accumulati in CL.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (21 Aprile 2013)

noi non possiamo finire in Europa League, quella è roba da Inter


----------



## Corpsegrinder (21 Aprile 2013)

Gli altri ci credono fino al 90',noi dopo mezz'ora torniamo negli spogliatoi. Ovvio che poi gli altri ci superano.


----------



## Blu71 (21 Aprile 2013)

Ci tocca solo vincere.


----------



## Roten1896 (21 Aprile 2013)

un punto e son contento... non è giornata per pensare ai 3... se il napoli non avesse vinto, magari la juve si rilassava, ora non c'è speranza


----------



## Ale (21 Aprile 2013)

firmerei col sangue per un pareggio


----------



## folletto (21 Aprile 2013)

Brutti segnali dagli altri campi, soprattutto da Firenze (dove noi abbiamo buttato via 2 punti). Non si mette benissimo


----------



## Blu71 (21 Aprile 2013)

Amici queste sono le gare da vincere per meritarsi la CL, se non ci riusciamo c'è poco da dire.


----------



## Harvey (21 Aprile 2013)

Ale ha scritto:


> firmerei col sangue per un pareggio



.


----------



## Nivre (21 Aprile 2013)

Se non vinciamo stasera è proprio finita. Alla prossima partita la fiore ci supera(film già visto).

Fuori le palle per favore!


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (21 Aprile 2013)

Impossibile vincere anche perché significherebbe fare 6/6 in una stagione contro la Juve.


----------



## Andreas89 (21 Aprile 2013)

Nivre ha scritto:


> Se non vinciamo stasera è proprio finita. Alla prossima partita la fiore ci supera(film già visto).
> 
> Fuori le palle per favore!



Cioè con il Catania in casa non c'è speranze(peraltro ha vari squalificati)???Raga ma davvero pensate ste cose??Io non ho parole.....


----------



## Angstgegner (21 Aprile 2013)

Dopo i risultati del Napoli e della Fiorentina il terzo posto è in discussione, chiunque vada in campo questa sera deve scendere col coltello tra i denti e fare un partitone (non la partita scialba contro il Napoli).
Nonostante tutto, anche se dovessimo perdere, saremo terzi in classifica.
Se dovessimo arrivare quarti a fine campionato, non sarebbe perché che la Fiorentina è fortunata (gioca molto meglio di noi, ad essere onesti), ma sarebbe solamente colpa nostra e la Viola non avrebbe rubato assolutamente nulla.
Dopo questa sera abbiamo squadre alla portata e le 2 più difficili le abbiamo in casa, una squadra seria fa quantomeno 13 punti (per non dire 15) senza farsi molti problemi.


----------



## Nivre (21 Aprile 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Cioè con il Catania in casa non c'è speranze(peraltro ha vari squalificati)???Raga ma davvero pensate ste cose??Io non ho parole.....




Con il Catania in casa puo scappare anche un pareggio eh, non fate come se avessimo già vinto.


----------



## Andreas89 (21 Aprile 2013)

Nivre ha scritto:


> Con il Catania in casa puo scappare anche un pareggio eh, non fate come se avessimo già vinto.



La Viola a Marassi ha già vinto???Le danno i 3 punti in anticipo???


----------



## jaws (21 Aprile 2013)

Nivre ha scritto:


> Con il Catania in casa puo scappare anche un pareggio eh, non fate come se avessimo già vinto.



Anche fare come se avessimo già perso non è bello


----------



## forzajuve (21 Aprile 2013)

stasera sono botte da orbi..3-0 e a casa


----------



## Darren Marshall (21 Aprile 2013)

jaws ha scritto:


> Anche fare come se avessimo già perso non è bello



.

- - - Aggiornato - - -



forzajuve ha scritto:


> stasera sono botte da orbi..3-0 e a casa


----------



## jaws (21 Aprile 2013)

forzajuve ha scritto:


> stasera sono botte da orbi..3-0 e a casa



Con Chiellini in campo, per forza che ci saranno botte da orbi


----------



## Andreas89 (21 Aprile 2013)

forzajuve ha scritto:


> stasera sono botte da orbi..3-0 e a casa



Beh almeno lui è gobbo,lo compatisco.


----------



## Angstgegner (21 Aprile 2013)

forzajuve ha scritto:


> stasera sono botte da orbi..3-0 e a casa



Perché al 30° siete già sul 3-0 e vi fermate giusto?


----------



## Nivre (21 Aprile 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> La Viola a Marassi ha già vinto???*Le danno i 3 punti in anticipo???*



No

Ma se stasera si perde, con la fiore ad 1 punto attaccati al c.ulo poi voglio proprio vedere se i nostri saranno in grado di reggere la pressione. Ripeto: se non vinciamo stasera si rischia grosso. Film gia visto 4-5 anni fa.


----------



## Andreas89 (21 Aprile 2013)

Nivre ha scritto:


> No
> 
> Ma se stasera si perde, con la fiore ad 1 punto attaccati al c.ulo poi voglio proprio vedere se i nostri saranno in grado di reggere la pressione. Ripeto: se non vinciamo stasera si rischia grosso. Film gia visto 4-5 anni fa.



Un conto è dire che si rischia,un conto è che nel caso non si vincesse è finita(come hai detto in parole povere in precedenza).Comunque quella della pressione è una perla:cioè loro sono pià abituati a certi traguardi???E comunque nel 2008 eravamo noi gli inseguitori,anzi fummo quarti per una sola giornata.Tornammo quinti la giornata successiva perdendo a Napoli.Ora è diverso.


----------



## iceman. (21 Aprile 2013)

Dai ma voi ce li vedete robinho e pazzini isolati dal resto del mondo e accerchiati da 3 difensori e 5 centrocampisti? L'unico che puo' fare qualcosa e' elsharaui. Poi in porta c'e' abbiati..qualche tunnel non lo subisce da un po' di partite..


----------



## forzajuve (21 Aprile 2013)

per poi controllare 60 minuti senza far niente? o per vedere al Shahrawi che si danna l anima senza far niente...no meglio spalmare i goal in tutti i 90 min


----------



## Andreas89 (21 Aprile 2013)

forzajuve ha scritto:


> per poi controllare 60 minuti senza far niente? o per vedere al Shahrawi che si danna l anima senza far niente...no meglio spalmare i goal in tutti i 90 min



Beh almeno ci fate correre e tenere in forma.Quanto sono magnanimi i gobbi.


----------



## Principe (21 Aprile 2013)

Per mettere robinho ancora bisogna essere dei malati seriamente a Torino con il ritmo che tiene la Juve ???


----------



## Frikez (21 Aprile 2013)

Si fida molto di De Sciglio


----------



## Andreas89 (21 Aprile 2013)

Principe ha scritto:


> Per mettere robinho ancora bisogna essere dei malati seriamente a Torino con il ritmo che tiene la Juve ???



I morti quelli sono,cioè alla fine ha levato Muntari per Binho.La loro autonomia è molto simile,aldilà che giochino in ruoli e posizioni diverse.Poi ha messo Boa mezzala,come molti richiedevano.


----------



## forzajuve (21 Aprile 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Beh almeno ci fate correre e tenere in forma.Quanto sono magnanimi i gobbi.



io starei tranquillo fossi in voi...Galliani ha ribadito che siete piu forti lol


----------



## jaws (21 Aprile 2013)

forzajuve ha scritto:


> io starei tranquillo fossi in voi...Galliani ha ribadito che siete piu forti lol



Io sono tranquillissimo infatti.


----------



## Andreas89 (21 Aprile 2013)

forzajuve ha scritto:


> io starei tranquillo fossi in voi...Galliani ha ribadito che siete piu forti lol



Si ma alla fine della fiera la smetti di trollare???


----------



## Principe (21 Aprile 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> I morti quelli sono,cioè alla fine ha levato Muntari per Binho.La loro autonomia è molto simile,aldilà che giochino in ruoli e posizioni diverse.Poi ha messo Boa mezzala,come molti richiedevano.



Se vabbe al posto di robinho megkio Niang tt la vita almeno corre con robinho giochiamo in 10 , megkio anche bojan , robinho solo allegri lo può mettere


----------



## Z A Z A' (21 Aprile 2013)

Ma quindi il titolarissimo inamovibile De Sciglio accantonato anche stasera?


----------



## iceman. (21 Aprile 2013)

Certo dentro il super campione constant perche' vuole impostare una partita fisica, come sempre del resto.


----------



## Underhill84 (21 Aprile 2013)

attesa sottozero... boh


----------



## Tifo'o (21 Aprile 2013)

Se vabbe questi giocano con 47+787897879 centrocampisti.... che palle senza Balotelli poi...


----------



## Andreas89 (21 Aprile 2013)

Principe ha scritto:


> Se vabbe al posto di robinho megkio Niang tt la vita almeno corre con robinho giochiamo in 10 , megkio anche bojan , robinho solo allegri lo può mettere



Niang ultimamente è improponibile.


----------



## iceman. (21 Aprile 2013)

Secondo me non strusceremo palla, se ci bloccano montolivo ed elsharaui e' finita, gli altri anche se giocano da soli sarebbero capaci di non fare gol.


----------



## AcetoBalsamico (21 Aprile 2013)

Robinho no.


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (21 Aprile 2013)

El Shaarawy deve fare la partita della vita, altrimenti lo insulto pesantemente.


----------



## Andreas89 (21 Aprile 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> El Shaarawy deve fare la partita della vita, altrimenti lo insulto pesantemente.


----------



## Frikez (21 Aprile 2013)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Ma quindi il titolarissimo inamovibile De Sciglio accantonato anche stasera?



Sta cosa mi fa veramente girare le palle, perché preferisce Constant solo per un discorso di esperienza, peccato che quell'altro fino a 2 anni fa giocasse nel Chievo.
Abate sta settimana si è allenato poco e gioca lo stesso, ma cristo metti De Sciglio a destra.


----------



## forzajuve (21 Aprile 2013)

formazione juve: Buffon-Barzagli-Bonucci-Chiellini-Lich-Vidal-Pogba-Pirlo-Asamoah-Marchisio-Vucinic


----------



## Blu71 (21 Aprile 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> El Shaarawy deve fare la partita della vita, altrimenti lo insulto pesantemente.




Hai deciso di lasciarci per caso?


----------



## Andreas89 (21 Aprile 2013)

Stasera comunque è dura,la Juve sta da Dio.Beh io già penso al Catania,se poi qualcuno ci fa qualche regalino ben venga.


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (21 Aprile 2013)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Hai deciso di lasciarci per caso?



Insulti costruttivi


----------



## iceman. (21 Aprile 2013)

MOD, preparatevi ad un'invasione di massa verso le 23..


Ma pazzini queste partite le dovrebbe vedere da casa sua in HD sul divano e invece le gioca, GIOCA LUI


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (21 Aprile 2013)

Azz ho appena visto la vittoria della Fiorentina. Il calendario dopo questa partita è favorevole, ma attenzione comunque.

Comunque sia, oggi si deve vincere! Forza ragazzi


----------



## Blu71 (21 Aprile 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Insulti costruttivi



......li seguirò con attenzione per darti, se sarà il caso, il giusto riconoscimento


----------



## Andreas89 (21 Aprile 2013)

iceman. ha scritto:


> MOD, preparatevi ad un'invasione di massa verso le 23..
> 
> 
> Ma pazzini queste partite le dovrebbe vedere da casa sua in HD sul divano e invece le gioca, GIOCA LUI



Invasione gobba o inviasione di tanti bei Tafazzi???


----------



## Doctore (21 Aprile 2013)

forzajuve ha scritto:


> formazione juve: Buffon-Barzagli-Bonucci-Chiellini-Lich-Vidal-Pogba-Pirlo-Asamoah-Marchisio-Vucinic


----------



## iceman. (21 Aprile 2013)

Mi gioco il gol di vucinic, segna solo contro di noi


----------



## Dumbaghi (21 Aprile 2013)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Il problema è Robinho non Boateng..mettesse Niang che sarà anche in calo ma almeno è un giocatore di calcio a differenza di quell'altro che sono 5 mesi che è con la testa in Brasile.



Teoricamente son d'accordo con te, poi non so come siano in realtà le cose con Niang, sicuramente qualcosa non torna


----------



## forzajuve (21 Aprile 2013)

Doctore ha scritto:


>


e scaricabile sul S3?


----------



## Blu71 (21 Aprile 2013)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Mi gioco il gol di vucinic, segna solo contro di noi



...ice, se segna vengo a prenderti dove stai.


----------



## Dumbaghi (21 Aprile 2013)

Comunque per come si son messe le cose oggi pare che dovremo perdere per un disegno divino


----------



## Frikez (21 Aprile 2013)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Teoricamente son d'accordo con te, poi non so come siano in realtà le cose con Niang, sicuramente qualcosa non torna



Comunque abbiamo una pochezza tra le riserve impressionante, altro che 2/3 acquisti e siamo al livello della Juve. Certo se fossero Iniesta e Varane


----------



## iceman. (21 Aprile 2013)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> ...ice, se segna vengo a prenderti dove stai.




e' tipo miccoli -di vaio, ci faceva gol quando stava alla roma; ci segna ora che e' alla juve, l'anni scorso in CI da 53563 metri sotto l'incrocio e pure st'anno. 

Noi abbiamo solo elsha che ne ha gia' fatti 2 alla juve


----------



## jaws (21 Aprile 2013)

iceman. ha scritto:


> MOD, preparatevi ad un'invasione di massa verso le 23..
> 
> 
> Ma pazzini queste partite le dovrebbe vedere da casa sua in HD sul divano e invece le gioca, GIOCA LUI



Lo sai si che Balotelli è squalificato?


----------



## Underhill84 (21 Aprile 2013)

perchè robinho??? perchèèèèèè???


----------



## Tifo'o (21 Aprile 2013)

Si vabbe basta guardare il centrocampo gobbo....

L'unico è quel povero di Montolivo che dovrà lottare per 4


----------



## iceman. (21 Aprile 2013)

Tifo ma infatti conte cerchera' di bloccarlo perche sa che e' l'unico che li' in mezzo puo' fare qualcosa..


----------



## Tifo'o (21 Aprile 2013)

Ma poi con chi segnamo? Senza Balo non segna nessuno,anzi l'unico che segnava era Flamini che non ci sarà tra l'altro..... boh vabbe


----------



## Blu71 (21 Aprile 2013)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Ma poi con chi segnamo? Senza Balo non segna nessuno,anzi l'unico che segnava era Flamini che non ci sarà tra l'altro..... boh vabbe



Abbiamo sempre Muntari....


----------



## Andreas89 (21 Aprile 2013)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Ma poi con chi segnamo? Senza Balo non segna nessuno,anzi l'unico che segnava era Flamini che non ci sarà tra l'altro..... boh vabbe



Prima che arrivasse Balo non segnava nessuno???Dai tifo'o...


----------



## Underhill84 (21 Aprile 2013)

ah mi son accorto solo ora che testaquadrata chiellini ha recuperato  clamoroso... sempre così


----------



## admin (21 Aprile 2013)

La formazione ufficiale del Milan 

Abbiati; Abate-Zapata-Mexes-Constant; Montolivo-Ambrosini-Boateng; Robinho-Pazzini-El Shaarawy.


----------



## Andreas89 (21 Aprile 2013)

Che Dio ce la mandi buona,sperando che sia l'ultima sofferenza della stagione.


----------



## rossonero_nel_cuore (21 Aprile 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Che Dio ce la mandi buona,sperando che sia l'ultima sofferenza della stagione.


Già...


----------



## Blu71 (21 Aprile 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Che Dio ce la mandi buona,sperando che sia l'ultima sofferenza della stagione.



.....quale sofferenza?


----------



## Andreas89 (21 Aprile 2013)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> .....quale sofferenza?



Blu,io sono convinto che le prossime 5 le portiamo a casuccia,ma stasera ci randellano.


----------



## Blu71 (21 Aprile 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Blu,io sono convinto che le prossime 5 le portiamo a casuccia,ma stasera ci randellano.



Se ci randellano pazienza, basta che venga fatto onestamente, ma mai piangere prima e nemmeno dopo. Siamo del Milan.


----------



## Andreas89 (21 Aprile 2013)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Se ci randellano pazienza, basta che venga fatto onestamente, ma mai piangere prima e nemmeno dopo. Siamo del Milan.



Beh,speriamo bene.


----------



## Frikez (21 Aprile 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Blu,io sono convinto che le prossime 5 le portiamo a casuccia,ma stasera ci randellano.



Faremo al massimo 13 punti nelle ultime 5


----------



## Andreas89 (21 Aprile 2013)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Faremo al massimo 13 punti nelle ultime 5



Allora speriamo che la Viola non le vinca tutte.


----------



## Tifo'o (21 Aprile 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Allora speriamo che la Viola non le vinca tutte.



Ne hanno già vinte due consecutive, ne vincono altre 5... 7 vittorie consecutive... neanche la Rube fa 7 vittorie consecutive... ergo qualche passo falso lo faranno... noi dopo la sconfitta di oggi non possiamo fare passi falsi


----------



## Clint Eastwood (21 Aprile 2013)

Per me finisce con un pareggio.

Dai Milan!


----------



## Nivre (21 Aprile 2013)

Secondo me è la partita di Robinho. Robinho la mette dentro


----------



## Blu71 (21 Aprile 2013)

Forza Milan


----------



## admin (21 Aprile 2013)

Sarebbe preziosissimo anche un pareggio.


----------



## Blu71 (21 Aprile 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> Sarebbe preziosissimo anche un pareggio.



Meglio vincere


----------



## iceman. (21 Aprile 2013)

Al posto di robinho avrei messo pollicino, cesso per cesso ma almeno si muove di piu'.

- - - Aggiornato - - -

ma che trashata e' st'arcobaleno? ahahah


----------



## Now i'm here (21 Aprile 2013)

ma non c'è suma in telecronaca ? che palle...


----------



## Tifo'o (21 Aprile 2013)

Robinho abba bia che cancro


----------



## Tifo'o (21 Aprile 2013)

Robinho ma perchè gioca percheè?????


----------



## admin (21 Aprile 2013)

Dai con ste mozzarelle però....


----------



## Tifo'o (21 Aprile 2013)

Robinhooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (21 Aprile 2013)

Mammamia che gabinetto


----------



## Now i'm here (21 Aprile 2013)

che cancro questo qua mamma mia.....potesse sfasciarsi stasera, anche a costo di non venderlo in estate.


----------



## korma (21 Aprile 2013)

Robinho sei un *******


----------



## Tifo'o (21 Aprile 2013)

Sto Robinho stava regalando il gol


----------



## Hammer (21 Aprile 2013)

Robinho che cancro


----------



## admin (21 Aprile 2013)

Bravo Fascista


----------



## admin (21 Aprile 2013)

Rotto Abbiati


----------



## Tifo'o (21 Aprile 2013)

Ecco che entra amelia


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (21 Aprile 2013)

Ma guarda te....


----------



## iceman. (21 Aprile 2013)

abbiati e' da rottamare si fa male anche quando si sdraia nel letto


----------



## Tifo'o (21 Aprile 2013)

Robinho ci sta costando tutto per ora


----------



## Frikez (21 Aprile 2013)

Cosa si è fatto il Pazzo?


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (21 Aprile 2013)

Bel tiro Pannokkk


----------



## Frikez (21 Aprile 2013)

Ambro ROTFL


----------



## Tifo'o (21 Aprile 2013)

Ambrosini bel tiro


----------



## Frikez (21 Aprile 2013)

Entra la nonna


----------



## Tifo'o (21 Aprile 2013)

El ne scarta 3 pazzini a guardare


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (21 Aprile 2013)

Pazzini un palo della luce


----------



## Now i'm here (21 Aprile 2013)

rinnoviamo a sti cadaveri in decomposizione eh, mi raccomando.


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (21 Aprile 2013)

Ma quanto sono ridicoli i tifosi della Rube?


----------



## iceman. (21 Aprile 2013)

robinho di nuovo con le mani che cesso


----------



## Frikez (21 Aprile 2013)

Pogba


----------



## Tifo'o (21 Aprile 2013)

Ma quanti pallone perde Robinho


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (21 Aprile 2013)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Ma quanti pallone perde Robinho



Tutti quelli che tocca in pratica


----------



## Tifo'o (21 Aprile 2013)

Ambrosini


----------



## admin (21 Aprile 2013)

Madonna che piedi


----------



## DannySa (21 Aprile 2013)

Io non ce la faccio a vedere Ambrosini in campo, non ce la faccio


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (21 Aprile 2013)

Ma che tira a fare sto *******!!!!! Ma dalla agli altri!!!!


----------



## Tifo'o (21 Aprile 2013)

Sto pazzini mamma mia che didastro


----------



## iceman. (21 Aprile 2013)

che palle sto chiellini sempre a frignare


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (21 Aprile 2013)

Un gabinetto brasiliano


----------



## iceman. (21 Aprile 2013)

adesso ci purga pirlo


----------



## Tifo'o (21 Aprile 2013)

Ambrsoni che cosa fai???


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (21 Aprile 2013)

Ambrosini mammamia un disastro


----------



## DannySa (21 Aprile 2013)

Amelia come in coppa Italia mi raccomando


----------



## iceman. (21 Aprile 2013)

dai ma pirlo ogni volta che cade e' fallo automatico?


----------



## Now i'm here (21 Aprile 2013)

sto pirlo è sempre in terra. 

ok che ti fischiano le punizioni a comando, però...


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (21 Aprile 2013)

Boh Robinho sta male, la da a quelli marcati


----------



## Now i'm here (21 Aprile 2013)

vidal, altro grande interprete della peggior sceneggiata napoletana. 

ma tirati su, sfigato.


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (21 Aprile 2013)

Mado i falli a comando!

"Oh arbitro fallo" "Ok"


----------



## Tifo'o (21 Aprile 2013)

Boateng rotfl


----------



## smallball (21 Aprile 2013)

che sofferenza...


----------



## DannySa (21 Aprile 2013)

Cioè è Pazzini che va in fascia per cercare il crosso al volo?!?!?


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (21 Aprile 2013)

Sono 3-4 tacche in su... Se mantengono quest'intensità finisce male


----------



## Tifo'o (21 Aprile 2013)

Ambrsoni out rotfl si scalda munatri... sti vecchi ci costano solo cambi


----------



## admin (21 Aprile 2013)

Mamma mia sto Pazzini....


----------



## DannySa (21 Aprile 2013)

L'arbitro ha toccato più palloni di Marchisio


----------



## iceman. (21 Aprile 2013)

mamma entra quel cesso di muntari


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (21 Aprile 2013)

Bravo El, e bravo Allegri a richiamarlo subito alla posizione


----------



## admin (21 Aprile 2013)

Stiamo facendo (fino ad ora) una partita più che dignitosa.


----------



## Tifo'o (21 Aprile 2013)

Ma cosa fa Pazzini


----------



## iceman. (21 Aprile 2013)

che cesso sto pazzini...
cmq abbiati ambrosini 2 cambi


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (21 Aprile 2013)

E dai Pazzini fai una cosa buona e poi nulla....


----------



## admin (21 Aprile 2013)

Pazzini fa rimpiangere Gilardino


----------



## Tifo'o (21 Aprile 2013)

Che palle sto Pazzini ma ridatemi Balotelli


----------



## Now i'm here (21 Aprile 2013)

2 cambi buttati per far giocare ste cariatidi, bello.


----------



## iceman. (21 Aprile 2013)

i falli esistono solo per la juve?


----------



## DannySa (21 Aprile 2013)

Ambrosini fa finta di prendere la palla, vergogna va


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (21 Aprile 2013)

Ma che schifoso st'arbitro


----------



## DannySa (21 Aprile 2013)

Figuriamoci se lo fa battere


----------



## iceman. (21 Aprile 2013)

se il calcio d'angolo era per la juve lo faceva battere


----------



## admin (21 Aprile 2013)

Buona interpretazione della partita da parte nostra. Ma senza Balotelli lì davanti non si combina nulla.


----------



## Gnagnazio (21 Aprile 2013)

Questa Juventus è poca cosa.

Con un Balotelli , sarebbe già 2 0 per noi


----------



## Hammer (21 Aprile 2013)

Non male, ma troppi errori banali e troppi elementi da cancellare dal campo


----------



## Andreas89 (21 Aprile 2013)

Con Balotelli ne avremmo fatti 2 solo nel primo tempo.Ma tant'è.....


----------



## forzajuve (21 Aprile 2013)

partita molto equilibrata...juve un po in ritardo sugli anticipi...deve accellerate un po i ritmi...


----------



## tifoso evorutto (21 Aprile 2013)

Cioè
le 2 squadre più forti in Italia,
una gioca virtualmente con il 541 e l'altra con il 451
ambedue con un calcio solo fisico senza velocità e pochissima tecnica
poi ci meravigliamo se in europa siamo ridicoli?


----------



## The P (21 Aprile 2013)

Mettesse Niang al posto di Robinho però...

il brasiliano è proprio nullo.


----------



## Gnagnazio (21 Aprile 2013)

Cmq quando vedo sta partita, sono molto fiducioso per il futuro.

Manca poco per superarli.


----------



## The Ripper (21 Aprile 2013)

Partita preparata bene. Buona prestazione. Avessimo altri giocatori al posto di Ambrosini (un CANE), Pazzini e Robinho forse saremmo in vantaggio. Emblematica l'azione in cui Pazzini fa fuori il difensore e invece di mettere la palla in mezzo se ne va sulla linea laterale per cercare forse il corner. Mediocre a dir poco. Robinho non ne azzecca una manco per sbaglio. Solito El Shaarawy appannato.
Molto bene Boateng e Monto in chiusura.

Serve quel qualcosa in più in fase offensiva. Ci vuole una ruspa per mettere la palla in rete, mamma mia!!!! La cosa incredibile è che in panchina non abbiamo un giocatore capace di cambiare le cose.


----------



## Darren Marshall (21 Aprile 2013)

Sembra il trofeo Berlusconi...


----------



## Fabriman94 (21 Aprile 2013)

Buona partita, la Juve fa fatica ad imporre il gioco per merito nostro, però penso che nel secondo tempo cacceranno gli artigli.


----------



## Gnagnazio (21 Aprile 2013)

Ancorà una volta, boateng da mezz'ala è molto meglio. Ma quando Allegri lo capirà ???


----------



## Andreas89 (21 Aprile 2013)

Nella ripresa dentro Niang o Bojan per Bignarello,che stasera nun se pò guardà.


----------



## BB7 (21 Aprile 2013)

Abate e un insulto al calcio.


----------



## tifoso evorutto (21 Aprile 2013)

Pazzini aveva fatto una grande cosa,
poi l'aveva persa in modo banale perchè in area non c'era nessuno a dettargli il passaggio
mai visto un milan così sparagnino come questi di Allegri, magari abbastanza solido ma con una mentalità proprio da privinciale


----------



## Gnagnazio (21 Aprile 2013)

Farei entrare Bojan al posto di Robinho in secondo tempo.


----------



## Z A Z A' (21 Aprile 2013)

Pazzini,Robinho e Ambrosini disgustosi.Il resto della squadra senza inf.amia e senza lode,l'unico che prova a combinare qualcosa è Elsha,ma sta giocando da solo in attacco.


----------



## Andreas89 (21 Aprile 2013)

Gnagnazio ha scritto:


> Farei entrare Bojan al posto di Robinho in secondo tempo.



Quoto.


----------



## Nivre (21 Aprile 2013)

Ma il genio di Allegri lo vuole capire o no che con Robambo GIOCHIAMO CON UNO IN MENO?

Ma dio buono


----------



## Clint Eastwood (21 Aprile 2013)

Pensare che questi con questa squadra tutt'altro che irresistibile vincono il secondo scudetto consecutivo, questo in particolare senza avversari.
Che nervi che mi vengono...


----------



## The Ripper (21 Aprile 2013)

serve un campione lì a centrocampo. Boateng può giocarci tranquillamente, Monto pure...ma manca il terzo: uno che sappia fare la differenza.
E spero davvero che El Shaarawy si riprenda, perché in fase offensiva sbaglia troppo.

Ah, sui 2 tiri di Ambrosini, a parti invertite, probabilmente avrebbero segnato. Ecco cosa fa la differenza tra loro e noi.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (21 Aprile 2013)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Pazzini,Robinho e Ambrosini disgustosi.Il resto della squadra senza inf.amia e senza lode,l'unico che prova a combinare qualcosa è Elsha,ma sta giocando da solo in attacco.



quoto, anche Boateng non mi sta dispiacendo


----------



## jaws (21 Aprile 2013)

Meglio il Milan per adesso ma serve un guizzo


----------



## smallball (21 Aprile 2013)

Robinho...il solito disastro


----------



## admin (21 Aprile 2013)

Nivre ha scritto:


> Ma il genio di Allegri lo vuole capire o no che con Robambo GIOCHIAMO CON UNO IN MENO?
> 
> Ma dio buono



E chi ci metti? Niang è addirittura peggio.


----------



## Clint Eastwood (21 Aprile 2013)

E hanno pure un bel mazzo di cuXo. 
Noi senza il nostro giocatore piu' forte.
Va bè


----------



## Z A Z A' (21 Aprile 2013)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> quoto, anche Boateng non mi sta dispiacendo



Si,come ho scritto nel suo topic stasera,nel suo vero ruolo,è tutta un'altra cosa.
Vediamo se Allegri lo capisce.


----------



## The Ripper (21 Aprile 2013)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Pazzini aveva fatto una grande cosa,
> poi l'aveva persa in modo banale perchè in area non c'era nessuno a dettargli il passaggio
> mai visto un milan così sparagnino come questi di Allegri, magari abbastanza solido ma *con una mentalità proprio da privinciale*


Ma MAGARI!!!! La provinciale le poche occasioni che le capitano le sfrutta al meglio. 
Comunque niente da dire sull'atteggiamento di stasera, a mio avviso. Serve solo più precisione davanti.
E poi, vabbé, giocatori che sanno GIOCARE A CALCIO. Che sanno tenere il pallone tra i piedi.


----------



## Clint Eastwood (21 Aprile 2013)

Stasera belli capelli sta giocando bene dai.


----------



## Andreas89 (21 Aprile 2013)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> serve un campione lì a centrocampo. Boateng può giocarci tranquillamente, Monto pure...ma manca il terzo: uno che sappia fare la differenza.
> E spero davvero che El Shaarawy si riprenda, perché in fase offensiva sbaglia troppo.
> 
> Ah, sui 2 tiri di Ambrosini, a parti invertite, probabilmente avrebbero segnato. Ecco cosa fa la differenza tra loro e noi.



Hai beccato la magagna.Necessitiamo di qualità.E' fin troppo evidente.


----------



## Gnagnazio (21 Aprile 2013)

clint eastwood ha scritto:


> pensare che questi con questa squadra tutt'altro che irresistibile vincono il secondo scudetto consecutivo, questo in particolare senza avversari.
> Che nervi che mi vengono...



esattamente.


----------



## The Ripper (21 Aprile 2013)

Nivre ha scritto:


> Ma il genio di Allegri lo vuole capire o no che con Robambo GIOCHIAMO CON UNO IN MENO?
> 
> Ma dio buono


Se l'arternativa è il Niang visto ultimamente o il Bojan visto...da SEMPRE allora stiamo freschi!


----------



## Tifo'o (21 Aprile 2013)

Serve gente che sappia giocare a calcio.... stiamo facendo possesso palla con dei fabbri e gente che non sa stopare


----------



## Nivre (21 Aprile 2013)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> quoto, anche Boateng non mi sta dispiacendo




Boateng a centrocampo sa fare il suo, ma è il genio di Allegri che spesso e volentieri lo mette fuori ruolo.


----------



## Gnagnazio (21 Aprile 2013)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> Ma MAGARI!!!! La provinciale le poche occasioni che le capitano le sfrutta al meglio.
> Comunque niente da dire sull'atteggiamento di stasera, a mio avviso. Serve solo più precisione davanti.
> E poi, vabbé, giocatori che sanno GIOCARE A CALCIO. Che sanno tenere il pallone tra i piedi.



Manca questo playmaker che ti fa questi passagi filtranti in profondità per gli attacanti.


----------



## iceman. (21 Aprile 2013)

Ma come fate a dire che con balotelli eravamo gia' due a 0, a parte i tiri del pannocchia e quello centrale di elsha non abbiamo fatto niente, una partita brutta, anche la juve sta facendo schifo.
Stiamo giocando un pochino meglio da qui' a dire che con balotelli eravamo sul 2 a 0... boh magari quell'occasione di pzzini che ha preso palla al limite contro chiellini o bonucci non ricordo..


----------



## Principe (21 Aprile 2013)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> Se l'arternativa è il Niang visto ultimamente o il Bojan visto...da SEMPRE allora stiamo freschi!



Ma basta difendere anche un primavera sarebbe megkio di robinho dai su ma di cosa parli ?? Ma l'hai visto ? Solo allegri nel mondo potrebbe far giocare robinho

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Nivre ha scritto:


> Boateng a centrocampo sa fare il suo, ma è il genio di Allegri che spesso e volentieri lo mette fuori ruolo.



Guarda caso gioca a centrocampo e gioca bene Sara' un caso


----------



## Canonista (21 Aprile 2013)

Una partita molto confusa fino ad ora, specie per il nostro centrocampo.


----------



## The P (21 Aprile 2013)

comunque Niang da quando ha iniziato a giocare fino ad oggi ha fatto mezza partita di m. L'ultima contro il Napoli, il un momento delicato della partita e senza giocare da qualche gara.

Adesso le frasi tipo: "e chi ci metti, Niang?" si sprecano.

Per far sembrare ragionate le scelte del kaiser di Allegri direste qualsiasi cosa.


----------



## iceman. (21 Aprile 2013)

muntari ma non lo vuole nessuno sto qua?


----------



## Now i'm here (21 Aprile 2013)

preferisco 1000 volte niang, a questo robinho. 

dai, questo qua è da agosto che se ne vuole palesemente andare. 
oppure mettiamo pure bojan, ma facciamo un cambio per favore.


----------



## Tifo'o (21 Aprile 2013)

Via robingo


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (21 Aprile 2013)

Mettiamo Mexes avanti


----------



## Principe (21 Aprile 2013)

The P ha scritto:


> comunque Niang da quando ha iniziato a giocare fino ad oggi ha fatto mezza partita di m. L'ultima contro il Napoli, il un momento delicato della partita e senza giocare da qualche gara.
> 
> Adesso le frasi tipo: "e chi ci metti, Niang?" si sprecano.
> 
> Per far sembrare ragionate le scelte del kaiser di Allegri direste qualsiasi cosa.



Sarebbero capaci di dirti che il nero e' bianco e viceversa e se gli chiedi perché boateng giocava in attacco riescono cmq a giustificarti che allegri faceva bene a farlo giocare in attacco


----------



## DannySa (21 Aprile 2013)

Il passaggio di Mexes alla porta, dai su


----------



## admin (21 Aprile 2013)

Sto Pirlo di m. come cade gli fischiano fallo...


----------



## iceman. (21 Aprile 2013)

ma che fallo e' ??? pirlo cade a terra guarda l'arbitro e questo fischi fallo


----------



## Frikez (21 Aprile 2013)

Passala Filippa!!


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (21 Aprile 2013)

Sempre fallo SEMPRE


----------



## iceman. (21 Aprile 2013)

muntari nob lo sopporto


----------



## Tifo'o (21 Aprile 2013)

sto Muntari  arridatemi flamini


----------



## Frikez (21 Aprile 2013)

Muntari


----------



## Tifo'o (21 Aprile 2013)

Finita


----------



## admin (21 Aprile 2013)

Amelia vai a zappare la terra. Pippa.


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (21 Aprile 2013)

Abate sei IMBARAZZANTE


----------



## iceman. (21 Aprile 2013)

amelia grande


----------



## smallball (21 Aprile 2013)

finita...


----------



## Tifo'o (21 Aprile 2013)

Bravo bravo Amelia sta gente che ci costa sempre il campionato


----------



## DannySa (21 Aprile 2013)

Bravo pirla


----------



## iceman. (21 Aprile 2013)

figuratevi se para un rigore sto cesso


----------



## admin (21 Aprile 2013)

Finita. Pensiamo a battere il Catania.


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (21 Aprile 2013)

Ma ti pareva che non lo calciasse al massimo della perfezione? Mah


----------



## Tifo'o (21 Aprile 2013)

Io non ne posso piu di sti errori dei singoli che ci fanno costare sempre TUTTO


----------



## Now i'm here (21 Aprile 2013)

adesso abate oltre a regalare i derby, regala anche vittorie alla juve ? pietà. datemi de sciglio.


----------



## Fry Rossonero (21 Aprile 2013)

sempre a regalare punti.....


----------



## iceman. (21 Aprile 2013)

abbiamo dei portieri di *****


----------



## DannySa (21 Aprile 2013)

Caxxata del secolo, rigore impeccabile, tutto nella norma.
Amelia fuori dalle palle a fine stagione


----------



## Blu71 (21 Aprile 2013)

Questi sono i nostri portieri......


----------



## Principe (21 Aprile 2013)

Abate fai schifo a dire poco , Amelia peggio ma abate gioca abate e nn de sciglio , allegri ritirati dal calcio sei un mediocre mai visto , ora addio 3 posto perché nn abbiamo cattiveria siamo finiti


----------



## Frikez (21 Aprile 2013)

Meglio di De Sciglio eh sì


----------



## hiei87 (21 Aprile 2013)

Per me qua la responsabilità è più di Ebete. Amelia malissimo, ma quello che fa Ebete non ha un senso, come in generale non ha senso il giocatore in questione.
Ma De Sciglio lasciamolo marcire in panchina, che è troppo giovane e sennò si brucia....Tanto l'anno prossimo ci sarà l'Europa League per fargli fare qualche minuto....


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (21 Aprile 2013)

Cioè sul serio cos'abbia fatto Abate su quella palla morta è da ufficio indagini


----------



## Ale (21 Aprile 2013)

persa


----------



## Blu71 (21 Aprile 2013)

Abbiamo regalato un rigore.


----------



## iceman. (21 Aprile 2013)

eeh ma rinnoviamo a sta gente che tiene lo spogliatoio unito...maBBASTA


----------



## Ghantz (21 Aprile 2013)

grande abate e a seguire Amelia....complimenti!


----------



## The Ripper (21 Aprile 2013)

Amelia è un trattore, mamma mia. Abate è sempre il solito. Appena si alza un po' l'asticella in termini di pressione inizia a sbagliare cose incredibili.
Ma va va....
Non meritano nulla questi qui, NULLA. Giocatorini. Tutti.


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (21 Aprile 2013)

Boh una palla morta, una palla morta!!! Ancora non ci credo


----------



## 7AlePato7 (21 Aprile 2013)

Abate LA CERTEZZA. 

Sì la certezza di essere cesso.


----------



## Tifo'o (21 Aprile 2013)

E' finita dai... era da 0-0 sta partita...invece noi andiamo a fare i regali bravi


----------



## DannySa (21 Aprile 2013)

2 sostituzioni buttate, 1 rigore regalato, 2 punti buttati.
Almeno 5 punti buttati nelle ultime 3 partite


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (21 Aprile 2013)

Mexes, SPACCALI TUTTI


----------



## iceman. (21 Aprile 2013)

ma si sapeva che sarebbe finita cosi', allegri 6/6 con la juve non li fara' mai,

e sto muntari e' un asino


----------



## admin (21 Aprile 2013)

L'unico giocatore di questa squadra che fa la differenza è Balotelli. E se manca...


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (21 Aprile 2013)

Muntari è di un'intelligenza inenarrabile


----------



## samburke (21 Aprile 2013)

Quando sei una squadra con delle deficienze importanti è normale che quando vai a Torino poi le partite le perdi...


----------



## The Ripper (21 Aprile 2013)

aprii un topic la scorsa stagione sugli errori dei singoli. molti non erano d'accordo, ma io ho continuato a calcolare i punti persi per errori dei singoli (quindi errori decisivi solo sui gol subiti). Quest'anno i punti persi per errori dei singoli sono 17. Impossibile eliminare gli errori dei singoli, ma limitarli è un dovere. Ora, se ne avessimo fatti un terzo in meno, saremmo a pari punti col Napoli.


----------



## Principe (21 Aprile 2013)

Quando arriveremo quarti poi voglio ridere


----------



## Tifo'o (21 Aprile 2013)

Muntari santo cielo ma bastaaa


----------



## Now i'm here (21 Aprile 2013)

eh ma abate ha fermato messi e c.ronaldo.  

sto cesso sa solo correre, stavolta manco quello ha fatto. 
si è lasciato scappare asamoah che è bollitissimo.


----------



## The Ripper (21 Aprile 2013)

iceman. ha scritto:


> ma si sapeva che sarebbe finita cosi', allegri 6/6 con la juve non li fara' mai,
> 
> e sto muntari e' un asino


Allegri? Io direi "il Milan".


----------



## If Everyone Cared (21 Aprile 2013)

chiunque avrebbe silurato abate per far giocare de sciglio nel proprio ruolo naturale.
tutti, tranne uno.


----------



## admin (21 Aprile 2013)

Principe ha scritto:


> Quando arriveremo quarti poi voglio ridere



Questa sconfitta non cambia nulla. Sei sempre a +1 e le altre avresti dovuto vincerle comunque.


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (21 Aprile 2013)

Zapata, sei 8 volte più veloce, più potente e più agile di quello zingaro, cosa fai? Rimani piantato con i piedi a terra, BOH


----------



## Tifo'o (21 Aprile 2013)

Questa sconfitta ci distruggera mentalmente, potrebbe scapparci il pareggio contro il catania


----------



## iceman. (21 Aprile 2013)

2010/2011 2(1)
2011-2012 4(0)
2012-2013 3(1)


pazzesco in 3 anni ha battuto la juve 2 volte su 9, provinciale ASSAI


----------



## Tifo'o (21 Aprile 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> Questa sconfitta non cambia nulla. Sei sempre a +1 e le altre avresti dovuto vincerle comunque.



fanno male alla mente pero


----------



## Now i'm here (21 Aprile 2013)

ma per buttare dentro niang o bojan aspetta il 40° ? 

sveglia acciuga


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (21 Aprile 2013)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> Allegri? Io direi "il Milan".



No perchè è colpa di Allegri se Abate e Amelia decidono di andare a baldracche...


----------



## If Everyone Cared (21 Aprile 2013)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> Allegri? Io direi "il Milan".



mentre quando va tutto a gonfie vele il merito è pienamente suo, no?
bello il tuo modo ragionare. poco fazioso, soprattutto.


----------



## The Ripper (21 Aprile 2013)

finita dai. finita.
ahahha manco fallo su boateng. bene, bravi. ahahahah


----------



## Blu71 (21 Aprile 2013)

Ma perché non toglie Robinho?


----------



## Now i'm here (21 Aprile 2013)

iceman. ha scritto:


> 2010/2011 2(1)
> 2011-2012 4(0)
> 2012-2013 3(1)
> 
> ...



1 con la juve derelitta e 1 con un rigore che non c'era.  
grande acciù.


----------



## iceman. (21 Aprile 2013)

che schifo...su 9 partite in 3 anni allegri ne ha vinte 2


----------



## admin (21 Aprile 2013)

Si invocano Niang e Bojan manco fossero Ronaldo e Messi. Ma in questo momento sono allo stesso livello di Robinho, cambia poco.


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (21 Aprile 2013)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> ma per buttare dentro niang o bojan aspetta il 40° ?
> 
> sveglia acciuga



Penso non cambi perchè, appunto, ha un solo cambio e se si dovesse rompere qualcuno rimarrebbe in 10 e sarebbe ancora peggio.. Verso il 30° cambierà

- - - Aggiornato - - -

Bene


----------



## Now i'm here (21 Aprile 2013)

mah.....niang adesso è finito ultimo nelle gerarchie ?


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (21 Aprile 2013)

Fallo + Ammonizione fissi


----------



## admin (21 Aprile 2013)

Ecco il fenomeno Bojan...


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (21 Aprile 2013)

Cos'ha fatto Bojan? Ah entrato bene, ok


----------



## DannySa (21 Aprile 2013)

Ma dio mioooo e Bojan era quello con capacità tecniche?


----------



## Tifo'o (21 Aprile 2013)

Sto Bojan via via


----------



## DannySa (21 Aprile 2013)

Ma quanto è inutile quanto?????


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (21 Aprile 2013)

Mammamia Bojan vai via vai via


----------



## iceman. (21 Aprile 2013)

non segnamo manco a porta vuota.


----------



## Tifo'o (21 Aprile 2013)

Madonna mia sto Pazzini


----------



## admin (21 Aprile 2013)

COn questi attaccanti chi volete che segni?


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (21 Aprile 2013)

Ma che tiro di mmmmmm


----------



## DannySa (21 Aprile 2013)

Che tiri che tiri, tutti delle barzellette centrali


----------



## Now i'm here (21 Aprile 2013)

pazzini ha la mobilità di un paralitico.


----------



## iceman. (21 Aprile 2013)

superABBATE


----------



## Tifo'o (21 Aprile 2013)

Sto abata mabbasta!!!!


----------



## admin (21 Aprile 2013)

Che scarso che sei Ebete


----------



## Blu71 (21 Aprile 2013)

Abate non azzecca un cross...


----------



## Principe (21 Aprile 2013)

Esce robinho e giochiamo a calcio , allegri il giorno che te ne andrai sarà sempre troppo tardi


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (21 Aprile 2013)

Va bene, Abate male dietro ma ottimo in avanti


----------



## Frikez (21 Aprile 2013)

Ebete


----------



## DannySa (21 Aprile 2013)

Cioè ha fatto un cross in curva e neanche angolo, è scandaloso 'sto Abate scandaloso


----------



## Now i'm here (21 Aprile 2013)

IL terzino della nazionale. 

ma prandelli che è allo stadio si rende conto di quanto fa schifo, si ?


----------



## hiei87 (21 Aprile 2013)

Ebete non è un giocatore di calcio


----------



## Darren Marshall (21 Aprile 2013)

Basta Abate BASTA!


----------



## iceman. (21 Aprile 2013)

ma allegri e' sempre saldato con la fiamma ossidrica?


----------



## Brontolo (21 Aprile 2013)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Questa sconfitta ci distruggera mentalmente, potrebbe scapparci il pareggio contro il catania



o peggio


----------



## The Ripper (21 Aprile 2013)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> 1 con la juve derelitta e 1 con un rigore che non c'era.
> grande acciù.



il milan dal 2003 al 2006 (il miglior milan degli ultimi 18 anni) ha battuto la juve solo 2 volte.
dal 2007 al 2010 (juve appena tornata in A) l'abbiamo battuta solo 2 volte, entrambe con Leonardo.

Direi che non è "Acciù"... direi che è un trend negativo che abbiamo.


----------



## Blu71 (21 Aprile 2013)

Brontolo ha scritto:


> o peggio



Brontolo non r.....


----------



## DannySa (21 Aprile 2013)

Allegri quanto è asino comunque, altra partita buttata perché Robinho deve giocare.


----------



## iceman. (21 Aprile 2013)

pure sto constant non so come faccia a piacervi , e' scarso anche lui


----------



## Brontolo (21 Aprile 2013)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Brontolo non r.....



eddai, non ci sono gli estremi per un linciaggio...


----------



## Tifo'o (21 Aprile 2013)

Io mi chiedo perchè far giocare sto abbata?


----------



## The Ripper (21 Aprile 2013)

ahahahaha constant!
giochiamo senza attacco, senza terzini e senza un centrocampista. ahuahuahuahua. Spengo, davvero imbarazzante questo Milan. Non ce la posso fare.

- - - Aggiornato - - -

abaaaaateeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee Maadoooooo. ma sparategliiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii


----------



## Blu71 (21 Aprile 2013)

Troppi errori individuali. La qualità di alcuni è davvero scarsa.


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (21 Aprile 2013)

CHe bei cross


----------



## The Ripper (21 Aprile 2013)

Certo che pure il Faraone per arrivare a tirare in porta ce ne vuole eh! Ha proprio dimenticato alcuni movimenti.


----------



## DannySa (21 Aprile 2013)

Fanno dei ***** di cross con la forza di un tiro e i tiri con la forza di una mozzarella


----------



## Blu71 (21 Aprile 2013)

Brontolo ha scritto:


> eddai, non ci sono gli estremi per un linciaggio...



.....chissà....se vuoi rischiare....


----------



## Alex (21 Aprile 2013)

nella partita tra scapoli e ammogliati, chi può rovinare gli equilibri di uno scialbo 0 a 0? ovviamente l'uomo derby e non solo, ignazio abate


----------



## Now i'm here (21 Aprile 2013)

niente, speriamo in balo per le ultime partite. 

almeno lui è fresco.


----------



## iceman. (21 Aprile 2013)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> il milan dal 2003 al 2006 (il miglior milan degli ultimi 18 anni) ha battuto la juve solo 2 volte.
> dal 2007 al 2010 (juve appena tornata in A) l'abbiamo battuta solo 2 volte, entrambe con Leonardo.
> 
> Direi che non è "Acciù"... direi che è un trend negativo che abbiamo.




ma non credo sai..
2002 -2003 su due ne vinciamo una 2 a 1 gol di sheva e inzaghi.
Nel 2003-2004 vincemmo a torino 3 a 1 e in casa 1 a 1
Nel 2004-2005 una pareggiata a torino e l'altra persa gol di tresseghe; 2005-2006 vinciamo 3 a 1 a s.siro e 0 a 0 a torino.
Fanno 3 vittorie contro le 2 della juve.

Questo Milan su 9 ne ha vinte 2 e perse 5 con stasera ; non e' trand negativo e' proprio la mentalita' impostata da allegri.


----------



## The Ripper (21 Aprile 2013)

i telecronisti spagnoli stanno massacrando praticamente tutti i giocatori del Milan per la scarsa qualità, "y Berlusconi tambien"


----------



## Tifo'o (21 Aprile 2013)

Vedrete vedrete sta partita ci costera tutto...


----------



## DannySa (21 Aprile 2013)

Il cross di Muntari inutilissimo e insensato, complimenti davvero


----------



## hiei87 (21 Aprile 2013)

A livello tecnico la fiorentina in confronto a noi è il barcellona, e non esagero.
E qui comunque qualche colpa ce l'ha anche allegri, perchè il feticista dei mediani è lui....


----------



## iceman. (21 Aprile 2013)

ma un portiere FORTE lo avremo mai?


----------



## DannySa (21 Aprile 2013)

Andata dai, cross in curva, tiri da 40 metri.


----------



## The Ripper (21 Aprile 2013)

iceman. ha scritto:


> ma non credo sai..
> 2002 -2003 su due ne vinciamo una 2 a 1 gol di sheva e inzaghi.
> Nel 2003-2004 vincemmo a torino 3 a 1 e in casa 1 a 1
> Nel 2004-2005 una pareggiata a torino e l'altra persa gol di tresseghe; 2005-2006 vinciamo 3 a 1 a s.siro e 0 a 0 a torino.
> ...



ho detto dal 2003, non dal 2002  Hai calcolato il 2002/2003, io sono partito dal 2003/2004, cioè ho calcolato le ultime 6 stagioni prima di allegri. ne vinciamo 2 ogni 3 anni, questo è.


----------



## iceman. (21 Aprile 2013)

dai un gol al94', un autogol per dio UNA


----------



## Brontolo (21 Aprile 2013)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> .....chissà....se vuoi rischiare....



mizziga che allegria. saluti.


----------



## If Everyone Cared (21 Aprile 2013)

più che altro spiegatemi perché panchinare de sciglio, che è oggettivamente il miglior terzino che abbiamo.
perché preferirgli abate? 
queste scelte insensate sono uno dei motivi per cui mi rendono inviso il livornese.


----------



## admin (21 Aprile 2013)

Mamma mia che scandalo Pazzini.


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (21 Aprile 2013)

Pazzini sei un palo


----------



## Now i'm here (21 Aprile 2013)

ci autodeviamo i tiri da soli.


----------



## iceman. (21 Aprile 2013)

si ma nel 2002/2003 la partita vinta per 2 a 1 e' stata giocata nel 2003 

Va beh sono milan diversi altri giocatori..ma comunque e' della gestione allegri che sista parlando e i confronti con le grandi sono pietosi anche con lazio e inter, dio ce ne scampi


----------



## The Ripper (21 Aprile 2013)

la partita l'abbiamo persa nel primo tempo, non sfruttando quelle occasioni che abbiamo avuto.
Mi fa piacere perché molti giocatori pensavano di aver portato a casa il terzo posto, invece dovranno sudare prima di andare in vacanza.
E se non ci riescono mi fa ancora più piacere perché cacciano Allegri e, se sono saggi, almeno 3/4 di rosa.


----------



## Tifo'o (21 Aprile 2013)

Non segnamo manco a porta vuota


----------



## DannySa (21 Aprile 2013)

2 minuti bravo bravo


----------



## Tifo'o (21 Aprile 2013)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> la partita l'abbiamo persa nel primo tempo, non sfruttando quelle occasioni che abbiamo avuto.
> Mi fa piacere perché molti giocatori pensavano di aver portato a casa il terzo posto, invece dovranno sudare prima di andare in vacanza.
> E se non ci riescono mi fa ancora più piacere perché cacciano Allegri e, se sono saggi, almeno 3/4 di rosa.


La partita l'abbiamo persa percolpa di abbata ed Amelia... finiva 0-0 sta partita


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (21 Aprile 2013)

Invece di fare i mischioni la si gioca nel nulla

- - - Aggiornato - - -

2 minuti? ah ok


----------



## Principe (21 Aprile 2013)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> la partita l'abbiamo persa nel primo tempo, non sfruttando quelle occasioni che abbiamo avuto.
> Mi fa piacere perché molti giocatori pensavano di aver portato a casa il terzo posto, invece dovranno sudare prima di andare in vacanza.
> E se non ci riescono mi fa ancora più piacere perché cacciano Allegri e, se sono saggi, almeno 3/4 di rosa.



Ma quali occasioni abbiamo fatto schifo tt la partita , vuoi che caccino allegri ? Ma se lo difendi sempre


----------



## admin (21 Aprile 2013)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> la partita l'abbiamo persa nel primo tempo, non sfruttando quelle occasioni che abbiamo avuto.
> Mi fa piacere perché molti giocatori pensavano di aver portato a casa il terzo posto, invece dovranno sudare prima di andare in vacanza.
> E se non ci riescono mi fa ancora più piacere perché cacciano Allegri e, se sono saggi, almeno 3/4 di rosa.



Ma la Champions è vista come un'ossessione solo ed esclusivamente per i soldi che porta. Ovviamente andremmo a fare le comparse, come sempre in questi ultimi anni.


----------



## The Ripper (21 Aprile 2013)

iceman. ha scritto:


> si ma nel 2002/2003 la partita vinta per 2 a 1 e' stata giocata nel 2003
> 
> Va beh sono milan diversi altri giocatori..ma comunque e' della gestione allegri che sista parlando e i confronti con le grandi sono pietosi anche con lazio e inter, dio ce ne scampi



si ma con le big vinci se hai qualità. nel milan di ancelotti ci lamentavamo del fatto che perdevamo contro le neopromosse e perdevamo punti incredibili in casa "perché le squadrette che vengono a San Siro si chiudono". 
Il problema è che siamo in mano ad una società a cui va bene che il Milan stia a questi livelli... E sono livelli da Tottenham onestamente.


----------



## Fry Rossonero (21 Aprile 2013)

voglio il foglio di via per abate e amelia


----------



## peppe75 (21 Aprile 2013)

una sola parola inesistenti.....


----------



## Darren Marshall (21 Aprile 2013)

Partitaccia da 0-0 sbloccata da un errore da fessi di Abate e Amelia. Condizione mentale imbarazzante dei nostri.


----------



## forzajuve (21 Aprile 2013)

partita equilibrata anche nella ripresa...sembrava il trofeo Berlusconi...vittoria decisa da un episodio..insomma si poteva fare meglio..

- - - Aggiornato - - -

partita equilibrata anche nella ripresa...sembrava il trofeo Berlusconi...vittoria decisa da un episodio..insomma si poteva fare meglio..


----------



## Blu71 (21 Aprile 2013)

Una gara che sarebbe stata un tranquillo pareggio rovinata da due elementi da cacciare a pedate.


----------



## Petrecte (21 Aprile 2013)

Tutto come previsto.....con le prime non vinciamo mai.....che tristezza.


----------



## DannySa (21 Aprile 2013)

Juventus che non ha fatto niente di che oggi, un Amelia in versione babbo Natale ci fa buttare un'altra partita.
Bergomi eccitato che rimette l'inter in corsa, giornata stortissima per noi ma finalmente 'sto càxxo di filotto di partite impossibile è finito, ora dobbiamo vincerle tutte da qui a fine stagione poi bisognerà smantellare per bene perché gente come Muntari o Ambrosini non può ritrovarsi a giocare sempre titolare quando è completamente inutile e soprattutto Muntari quando corre sembra che abbia della ****àà attaccata alla scarpa, questo tanto per spiegare la sua qualità..


----------



## Fabriman94 (21 Aprile 2013)

Partita da 0-0, ma il fenomeno Amelia è riuscito a cambiare il destino.


----------



## Doctore (21 Aprile 2013)

ma abate ragazzi e' da indagare...non e' un errore normale


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (21 Aprile 2013)

Le partite serie ormai non le vinciamo quasi più


----------



## robs91 (21 Aprile 2013)

Partrita mediocrissima persa per l'erroraccio di Ebete e Amelia.


----------



## Blu71 (21 Aprile 2013)

forzajuve ha scritto:


> partita equilibrata anche nella ripresa...sembrava il trofeo Berlusconi...vittoria decisa da un episodio..insomma si poteva fare meglio..



Vi abbiamo regalato i tre punti.


----------



## The Ripper (21 Aprile 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ma la Champions è vista come un'ossessione solo ed esclusivamente per i soldi che porta. Ovviamente andremmo a fare le comparse, come sempre in questi ultimi anni.



appunto! se devi andare a giocare la champions per uscire agli ottavi che cambia? i gironi non è nemmeno Champions, abbiamo sempre detto così NOI. Gli ALTRI si vantavano dei risultati nei gironi.
I soldi li tirasse fuori Berlusconi!

Comunque credo che alla fin fine riusciremo a fare i preliminari. Il problema è che non ci porteranno a nulla. Per come siamo feticisti in società lo considerano un risultato. Non andandoci FORSE si convincono che servono giocatori di un certo livello. 
Per questo mi dispiace andare ai preliminari. Non compri nessuno fino a che non hai la certezza della champions (fine agosto). e a quel punto prendi giusto gli scarti del mercato.
o si arrivava secondi o nulla. a questo punto vada ai preliminari chi se lo merita. Vediamo se siamo noi o la Fiorentina.


----------



## Harvey (21 Aprile 2013)

Sto ritardato di Abate nelle partite decisive fa sempre la sua


----------



## Fabriman94 (21 Aprile 2013)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> appunto! se devi andare a giocare la champions per uscire agli ottavi che cambia? i gironi non è nemmeno Champions, abbiamo sempre detto così NOI. Gli ALTRI si vantavano dei risultati nei gironi.
> I soldi li tirasse fuori Berlusconi!
> 
> Comunque credo che alla fin fine riusciremo a fare i preliminari. Il problema è che non ci porteranno a nulla. Per come siamo feticisti in società lo considerano un risultato. Non andandoci FORSE si convincono che servono giocatori di un certo livello.
> ...


No dai non arrivare terzi sarebbe un fallimento. Le prossime partite si devono vincere, senza se e ma.


----------



## Devil May Cry (21 Aprile 2013)

Ora li voglio qua tutti gli esseri che elogiavano allegri e che mi scassavano la mi....a perchè dicevo che è solo un mediocre!li voglio qua!!Dove sono finiti??
Titolare ancora quello scarso di Robinho??Roba da suicidio!Constant titolare e De Sciglio in panca??ahahahahahaha
Ma quando io dicevo che nelle sfide importanti Allegri non fa mai giocare De Sciglio ero preso solo per *****!

Dove siete voi tutti geni del calcio eh?
Sconfitta meritata per colpa di Allegri di m.


----------



## AntaniPioco (21 Aprile 2013)

VOGLIO IL QUARTO POSTO E L'EUROPA LEAGUE

se vuol dire cacciare allgeri, robinho in campo negli scontri diretti, solo lui


----------



## Principe (21 Aprile 2013)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> VOGLIO IL QUARTO POSTO E L'EUROPA LEAGUE
> 
> se vuol dire cacciare allgeri, robinho in campo negli scontri diretti, solo lui


Amen


----------



## Nivre (21 Aprile 2013)

Anche quando giochiamo bene dobbiamo sempre complicarci la vita. Il solito errore del singolo, incredibile.

Vabbe, e' stato bello finché è durato.

- - - Aggiornato - - -

Anche quando giochiamo bene dobbiamo sempre complicarci la vita. Il solito errore del singolo, incredibile.

Vabbe, e' stato bello finché è durato.


----------



## forzajuve (21 Aprile 2013)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Vi abbiamo regalato i tre punti.



e un episodio...poteva capitare a parti invertite...cmq mi aspettavo una partita piu spettacolare da entrambi le squadre..


----------



## Frikez (21 Aprile 2013)

Secondo tempo sconcertante


----------



## Z A Z A' (21 Aprile 2013)

Peccato che Abate e Amelia siano due patetici pagliacci,perchè la Juve stava giocando male ed un pareggio avremmo potuto strapparlo.
E adesso +1 sui viola.....


----------



## Principe (21 Aprile 2013)

Devil May Cry ha scritto:


> Ora li voglio qua tutti gli esseri che elogiavano allegri e che mi scassavano la mi....a perchè dicevo che è solo un mediocre!li voglio qua!!Dove sono finiti??
> Titolare ancora quello scarso di Robinho??Roba da suicidio!Constant titolare e De Sciglio in panca??ahahahahahaha
> Ma quando io dicevo che nelle sfide importanti Allegri non fa mai giocare De Sciglio ero preso solo per *****!
> 
> ...



Guarda che lo difenderebbero anche stasera , colpa di tutti tranne che di allegri uno scandalo


----------



## The P (21 Aprile 2013)

Posto che da quando c'è Allegri poche volte non abbiamo preso schiaffi negli scontri indiretti, ma ce lo dimentichiamo puntualmente, siamo entrati nel "classico" terzo calo stagionale delle squadre di Allegri. Nel secondo tempo eravamo già con la lingua a terra.

Detto questo, perdere con la juve ci sta.

Gran partita di Mexes. Grandissima voglia.


----------



## Devil May Cry (21 Aprile 2013)

Diamo ancora la colpa ai singoli mi raccomando...La colpa a quello sfi.g.a.t.o di allegri mai eh??
Al 70esimo ho iniziato a sperare che la juve ci facesse almeno altri 6 goal,cosi sarei stato sicuro del licenziamento di Allegri a fine stagione.


----------



## Graxx (21 Aprile 2013)

Pensavo peggio...partita giocata alla pari...poi la solita "tassa abate"...vabbè ora ripartiamo, 5 partite alla fine 1 solo punto sui viola...giochiamocela...i conti li facciamo alla fine...quello che penso della squadra l'ho già detto e non cambio certo idea stasera...e tengo a precisare un altra cosa...ricordiamoci dove eravamo un girone fa..e a quello che dicevamo un girone fa....pensiamoci bene...e non spariamo c.azzate...


----------



## Devil May Cry (21 Aprile 2013)

Principe ha scritto:


> Guarda che lo difenderebbero anche stasera , colpa di tutti tranne che di allegri uno scandalo



E ci credo perchè solo delle persone che non capiscono nulla di calcio possono difendere a spada tratta Allegri.
Va beeeeeeeeeeeeee!
Comunque man hai un messaggio privato.


----------



## Andreas89 (21 Aprile 2013)

Devil May Cry ha scritto:


> Ora li voglio qua tutti gli esseri che elogiavano allegri e che mi scassavano la mi....a perchè dicevo che è solo un mediocre!li voglio qua!!Dove sono finiti??
> Titolare ancora quello scarso di Robinho??Roba da suicidio!Constant titolare e De Sciglio in panca??ahahahahahaha
> Ma quando io dicevo che nelle sfide importanti Allegri non fa mai giocare De Sciglio ero preso solo per *****!
> 
> ...


Allegri è inetto,perchè far giocare Binho è folle,ma siamo scarsi tecnicamente parlando,delle chiaviche,cioè quale formazione mettevi il risultato era quello.


----------



## Tom! (21 Aprile 2013)

Che partita pallosa ragazzi.
Comunque match identico a quello dell'andata, però più moscio. All'andata l'avete deciso voi su "rigore", questa volta noi.
La cosa più bella della partita è stato il rigore di vidal, sembrava stesse su fifa.


----------



## juventino (21 Aprile 2013)

Brutta partita decisa dal rigore. L'anno prossimo lotterete con noi per lo scudo.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (21 Aprile 2013)

Non era facile perdere una partita così palesemente combinata.

Mediocrità al comando davvero


----------



## Schism75 (21 Aprile 2013)

Una partita oscena. Nessuna occasione creata. E fa il paio con domenica scorsa, dove oltre il goal non abbiamo creato nulla. Condizione fisica di nuovo in clamoroso calo ad aprile, che é il mese decisivo. 3 partite, contro la 1a, 2a e 4a, 2 punti fatti. 2 rimonte subite, una delle quali clamorosa con un uomo in piú. Ex giocatori come Robinho, o scarpari come Muntari assurdamente in campo. Ma tanto non é colpa sua.
Ma possibile che in 4 anni ad Abate non abbiano insegnato a crossare? Non parliamo di Constant.

Abbiati 6 - ma non possiamo giocare ancora con un portiere che ci costringe quasi sempre alla sostituzione.

Abate 3 - non sa crossare. E combina una follia. Speriamo sia ceduto.
Constant 4 - Avrá sbagliato una marea di cross. Assurdo.
Mexes 6 
Zapata 6

Ambrosini 6,5 - non ce la fa piú peró. 
Montolivo 5,5 - male stasera.
Boateng 5,5 - meglio che in attacco.

Robinho 4 - ex giocatore.
Pazzini 4 - fa piú falli di un difensore
El sharaawi 5 - male. Deve imparare a cambiare colpi.

Bojan 5 - sembra promettere, ma invece sparisce subito.
Muntari 5 - giocatore scarso. Inserito in un meccanismo oliato aveva un qualche senso. In questo contesto mostra i limiti. Quelli di un giocatore tecnicamente scarso.

Allegri - vedere sopra.


----------



## Harvey (21 Aprile 2013)

De Sciglio anche avesse giocato di certo avrebbe preso il posto di Constant non di Abate che ci ha fatto perdere la partita, per il resto sconfitta preventivata fa male solo perché anche la Juve è stata blanda ai nostri livelli del periodo...


----------



## Andreas89 (21 Aprile 2013)

Comunque il tour de force è passato.Le cose positive sono 2:
-il calendario è buono
-Siamo davanti alla viola

Vediamo come va a finire,innanzitutto tifiamo tutti Milan,perchè se qualcuno remasse contro il Milan solo per far prevalere la sua idea e l'odio verso qualcuno(Allegri)non sarebbe un tifoso del Milan e non voglio manco definire un elemento del genere.Ora concentrati,il terzo posto è sempre nelle nostre mani.Fisicamente non stiamo male.Ora rientra Mario e voglio che da domenica la squadra riinizi a far punti.Daje ragazzi.


----------



## Devil May Cry (21 Aprile 2013)

juventino ha scritto:


> Brutta partita decisa dal rigore. L'anno prossimo lotterete con noi per lo scudo.



Avete meritato di vincere anche se è stata una pessima partita..L'anno prossimo se ci sarà ancora Allegri lotteremo per l'europa league!


----------



## Roten1896 (21 Aprile 2013)

c'è un progetto pro-milan  che giornata di m...


----------



## Fabry_cekko (21 Aprile 2013)

c'è poco da dire...pensiamo a mantere sto posto


----------



## Roten1896 (21 Aprile 2013)

Devil May Cry ha scritto:


> E ci credo perchè solo delle persone che non capiscono nulla di calcio possono difendere a spada tratta Allegri.
> Va beeeeeeeeeeeeee!
> Comunque man hai un messaggio privato.



ma che bello che c'è gente che gode che la propria squadra perde...

ma uno che abbia le palle di scrivere un 11 di partenza con cui secondo lui vincevamo sicuro stasera c'è?????? dai su, fenomeni!

ma andate a nascondervi su


----------



## Angstgegner (21 Aprile 2013)

Partita orribile da ambo le parti, decisa da un orrore difensivo che ha causato il rigore.


----------



## Hammer (21 Aprile 2013)

Abbiati 6

Abate 4
Constant 5.5
*Mexes 6.5*
Zapata 6

Ambrosini 6
Montolivo 6
Boateng 5.5

Robinho 4
Pazzini 4
El Sharaawy 6

Bojan 5
*Muntari 4* sparisci
Amelia 4.5

Allegri 5


----------



## Principe (21 Aprile 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Allegri è inetto,perchè far giocare Binho è folle,ma siamo scarsi tecnicamente parlando,delle chiaviche,cioè quale formazione mettevi il risultato era quello.



Questo nn lo possiamo sapere , e poi cmq l'atteggiamento di stasera fa rabbrividire , a questo punto ritengo che ci siano 50 possibilita su cento di arrivare quarti , cmq se a te sembra poco giocare in 10 al posto che in 11 mi arrendo


----------



## Roten1896 (21 Aprile 2013)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> VOGLIO IL QUARTO POSTO E L'EUROPA LEAGUE
> 
> se vuol dire cacciare allgeri, robinho in campo negli scontri diretti, solo lui



 sei un eroe


----------



## Principe (21 Aprile 2013)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> ma che bello che c'è gente che gode che la propria squadra perde...
> 
> ma uno che abbia le palle di scrivere un 11 di partenza con cui secondo lui vincevamo sicuro stasera c'è?????? dai su, fenomeni!
> 
> ma andate a nascondervi su


Eh ? Secondo te partite giocando in 10 ti sembra poco ? E l'atteggiamento della squadra e se sciglio fatto fuori sempre nei match importanti ti sembra poco ? Ma lascia proprio stare


----------



## Andreas89 (21 Aprile 2013)

Principe ha scritto:


> Questo nn lo possiamo sapere , e poi cmq l'atteggiamento di stasera fa rabbrividire , a questo punto ritengo che ci siano 50 possibilita su cento di arrivare quarti , cmq se a te sembra poco giocare in 10 al posto che in 11 mi arrendo



Sarebbe cambiato nulla,la Juve ha gioco al gatto col topo.Non possiamo dare sempre e comunque la colpa ad Allegri,su ogni cosa.Siamo scarsi,questa è la realtà e lo gnomo lo deve capire.Sarei curioso di vedere un Klopp o un altro cristiano co sti cadaveri.Cioè che vuoi fare con Muntari e altri simili elementi???


----------



## Devil May Cry (21 Aprile 2013)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> ma che bello che c'è gente che gode che la propria squadra perde...
> 
> ma uno che abbia le palle di scrivere un 11 di partenza con cui secondo lui vincevamo sicuro stasera c'è?????? dai su, fenomeni!
> 
> ma andate a nascondervi su



Ma gode un cavolo!Forse tu sei uno dei geni che difendeva a spada tratta Allegri e ora ti sei sentito tirato in causa..Vai a nasconderti te fenomeno!

11 titolare con cui avremmo vinto?
Abbiati
Abate - Mexes - Zapata - DE SCIGLIO
Ambrosini - Montolivo - Boateng
El Shaarawy - Pazzini - NIANG.

Eccotelo servito l'11 di sta ming..a


----------



## admin (21 Aprile 2013)

La sconfitta di stasera era ampiamente preventivabile: giocavamo con i più forti e venivamo da un filotto di risultati utili. Prima o poi dovevamo fare un passo falso.

Ma questo, come già detto, non pregiudica nulla. E non possiamo avere paura di una squadra che prende 3 gol in casa dal Torino. Poi, che il terzo posto serva solo ed esclusivamente a portare soldi è un altro discorso.


----------



## Andreas89 (21 Aprile 2013)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> ma che bello che c'è gente che gode che la propria squadra perde...
> 
> ma uno che abbia le palle di scrivere un 11 di partenza con cui secondo lui vincevamo sicuro stasera c'è?????? dai su, fenomeni!
> 
> ma andate a nascondervi su


Ma tanto è inutile che glielo dici,poi godere della sconfitta del Milan solo per dare addosso ad Allegri è folle.


----------



## Fabriman94 (21 Aprile 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Sarebbe cambiato nulla,la Juve ha gioco al gatto col topo.Non possiamo dare sempre e comunque la colpa ad Allegri,su ogni cosa.Siamo scarsi,questa è la realtà e lo gnomo lo deve capire.Sarei curioso di vedere un Klopp o un altro cristiano co sti cadaveri.Cioè che vuoi fare con Muntari e altri simili elementi???


Purtroppo non c'è intesa tra dirigenza e allenatore ed è così da molti anni, da molto prima che venisse Allegri, che non penso sia tanto felice della rosa a disposizione.


----------



## Nivre (21 Aprile 2013)

Abbiati 6,5

Abate 2
Constant 5.5
Mexes 6.5
Zapata 6

Ambrosini 6
Montolivo 6
Boateng 6,5

Robinho 0
Pazzini 4
El Sharaawy 5,5

Bojan s.v
Muntari 5,5
Amelia 2

Allegri 5


----------



## Roten1896 (21 Aprile 2013)

Principe ha scritto:


> Eh ? Secondo te partite giocando in 10 ti sembra poco ? E l'atteggiamento della squadra e se sciglio fatto fuori sempre nei match importanti ti sembra poco ? Ma lascia proprio stare



scrivi l'11 che ci faceva vincere, fenomeno... scrivilo... perché con la Roma e la Fiorentina De Sciglio è stato impeccabile, vero? stiamo parlando di 1 episodio in una partita che stavamo pareggiando tranquillamente, un centrocampo che ha tenuto, abbiamo fatto 53% di possesso in casa di questi meravigliosi giocatori, una difesa centrale impeccabile... poi complimenti alla juve che è più forte e non ci ha concesso un corner...

in attacco abbiamo stentato perché
1) ci manca un trequartista che fa l'ultimo passaggio (ma quando giocavamo con il trequartista allegri era ***** che non metteva il tridente)
2) i "cross" visti stasera erano "cross" tra virgolette... 

per il resto i giocatori son questi, balo era squalificato, flamini pure, bah...


----------



## Andreas89 (21 Aprile 2013)

Devil May Cry ha scritto:


> Ma gode un cavolo!Forse tu sei uno dei geni che difendeva a spada tratta Allegri e ora ti sei sentito tirato in causa..Vai a nasconderti te fenomeno!
> 
> 11 titolare con cui avremmo vinto?
> Abate - Mexes - Zapata - DE SCIGLIO
> ...



Ah quindi Niang,che nelle partite precedente ha fatto ridere i polli quasi come Binho,avremmo vinto???Ma realmente le pensate ste cose???La realtà è che facciamo ridere tutti i polli d'Italia,questo è il perchè alla nostra partitaccia.


----------



## Devil May Cry (21 Aprile 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Ma tanto è inutile che glielo dici,poi godere della sconfitta del Milan solo per dare addosso ad Allegri è folle.



Ma tu che sei pure un collaboratore del forum stai pure a prendere seriamente le parole di quel folle??Ma dai,ma ti rendi conto??Ma chi ci gode per la sconfitta del Milan..Non iniziate a fare come i giornalisti che sparano una marea di c.a.z.z...ate!!


----------



## Brain84 (21 Aprile 2013)

Questa partita era da finire 0-0.
Amelia ha fatto un intervento a dir poco demenziale e ci siamo fregati la partita. Per il resto la Juve ha fatto (se possibile) ancora più schifo di noi. Bisogna intervenire in modo massiccio sul mercato perchè la squadra così è ovvio che non vada bene. Allegri è ancora quello che ci ha fatto arrivare terzi partendo con una squadra da retrocessione. Non lo difendo ma stasera non vedo che colpe abbia se non quella di Robinho..ci fosse stato Niang o Gesù, non sarebbe cambiata la partita.


----------



## Principe (21 Aprile 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Sarebbe cambiato nulla,la Juve ha gioco al gatto col topo.Non possiamo dare sempre e comunque la colpa ad Allegri,su ogni cosa.Siamo scarsi,questa è la realtà e lo gnomo lo deve capire.Sarei curioso di vedere un Klopp o un altro cristiano co sti cadaveri.Cioè che vuoi fare con Muntari e altri simili elementi???


Te lo ripeto intanto klopp nn gioca in 10 , intanto klopp de sciglio lo fa giocare a prescindere 38 partite su 38


----------



## Roten1896 (21 Aprile 2013)

Devil May Cry ha scritto:


> Ma gode un cavolo!Forse tu sei uno dei geni che difendeva a spada tratta Allegri e ora ti sei sentito tirato in causa..Vai a nasconderti te fenomeno!
> 
> 11 titolare con cui avremmo vinto?
> Abbiati
> ...


 
bravo tu si che ne capisci... invocare Niang nella condizione in cui è adesso non ha proprio senso... Constant e Robinho poi sono stati quelli che han fatto spesso salire la squadra... ricordiamoci juve-milan 2-0 dell'anno scorso quando ci presero a pallate per 90'... e c'era pure Ibra... e c'erano Nesta e Thiago... qui abbiam dominato il possesso palla, poi loro dietro han concesso poco complimenti a loro (e a Banti)


----------



## Devil May Cry (21 Aprile 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Ah quindi Niang,che nelle partite precedente ha fatto ridere i polli quasi come Binho,avremmo vinto???Ma realmente le pensate ste cose???La realtà è che facciamo ridere tutti i polli d'Italia,questo è il perchè alla nostra partitaccia.



Si e forse tu non guardi bene nemmeno le partite del Milan....Dovresti sapere che Niang da anche una gran mano in difesa quando gioca..Oltre ad essere 100 spanne sopra robinho..con Niang in campo molto probabilmente quel rigore non ci sarebbe manco stato...Mia idea eh..Poi voi potete pure continuare a leccare il di dietro ad Allegri..Fate come ve pare.


----------



## colcuoresivince (21 Aprile 2013)

la prima sconfitta del 2013 (tra l'altro contro la prima in classifica con la miglior difesa) e tutti a criticare allegri, quanti tifosi da bar.
era una partita da 0 a 0 è stata colpa del duo abate amelia, a causa degli infortuni abbiamo anche bruciato 2 sostituzioni tra l'altro.


----------



## Andreas89 (21 Aprile 2013)

Devil May Cry ha scritto:


> Ma tu che sei pure un collaboratore del forum stai pure a prendere seriamente le parole di quel folle??Ma dai,ma ti rendi conto??Ma chi ci gode per la sconfitta del Milan..Non iniziate a fare come i giornalisti che sparano una marea di c.a.z.z...ate!!



Sono un collaboratore,però posso dire anche la mia.E scusami,ma da quel che leggo,alcuni quasi godono della sconfitta.Mi sembra palese.


----------



## Devil May Cry (21 Aprile 2013)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> bravo tu si che ne capisci... invocare Niang nella condizione in cui è adesso non ha proprio senso... Constant e Robinho poi sono stati quelli che han fatto spesso salire la squadra... ricordiamoci juve-milan 2-0 dell'anno scorso quando ci presero a pallate per 90'... e c'era pure Ibra...



Niang ha fatto una sola partita in cui era cosi cosi e già lo bocci cosi,ma come sei bravo!!In ogni caso sempre meglio un Niang un pò cosi cosi,ma che torna in difesa ad aiutare piuttosto che quello schifoso di Robinhp..Invochi anche le partite dell'anno scorso per dar senso alla tua tesi??ma non ti vergogni?


----------



## Principe (21 Aprile 2013)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> scrivi l'11 che ci faceva vincere, fenomeno... scrivilo... perché con la Roma e la Fiorentina De Sciglio è stato impeccabile, vero? stiamo parlando di 1 episodio in una partita che stavamo pareggiando tranquillamente, un centrocampo che ha tenuto, abbiamo fatto 53% di possesso in casa di questi meravigliosi giocatori, una difesa centrale impeccabile... poi complimenti alla juve che è più forte e non ci ha concesso un corner...
> 
> in attacco abbiamo stentato perché
> 1) ci manca un trequartista che fa l'ultimo passaggio (ma quando giocavamo con il trequartista allegri era ***** che non metteva il tridente)
> ...



Primo hai un atteggiamento che mi ha stancato perciò nn ho piacere di discutere con chi parla così 
Punto secondo io se leggi se leggi se leggi nn ho parlato di risultato di vittoria o di sconfitta , ma che un allenatore normale nn bravo nn parte per giocare in 10 , non perché Niang e bojan saranno fenomeni ma sono giocatori di calcio , robinho e' una m un ex giocatore che cammina in mezzo al campo , e con questo chiudo perché il mio pensiero e' chiaro.

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Roten1896 ha scritto:


> scrivi l'11 che ci faceva vincere, fenomeno... scrivilo... perché con la Roma e la Fiorentina De Sciglio è stato impeccabile, vero? stiamo parlando di 1 episodio in una partita che stavamo pareggiando tranquillamente, un centrocampo che ha tenuto, abbiamo fatto 53% di possesso in casa di questi meravigliosi giocatori, una difesa centrale impeccabile... poi complimenti alla juve che è più forte e non ci ha concesso un corner...
> 
> in attacco abbiamo stentato perché
> 1) ci manca un trequartista che fa l'ultimo passaggio (ma quando giocavamo con il trequartista allegri era ***** che non metteva il tridente)
> ...



Primo hai un atteggiamento che mi ha stancato perciò nn ho piacere di discutere con chi parla così 
Punto secondo io se leggi se leggi se leggi nn ho parlato di risultato di vittoria o di sconfitta , ma che un allenatore normale nn bravo nn parte per giocare in 10 , non perché Niang e bojan saranno fenomeni ma sono giocatori di calcio , robinho e' una m un ex giocatore che cammina in mezzo al campo , e con questo chiudo perché il mio pensiero e' chiaro.

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Roten1896 ha scritto:


> scrivi l'11 che ci faceva vincere, fenomeno... scrivilo... perché con la Roma e la Fiorentina De Sciglio è stato impeccabile, vero? stiamo parlando di 1 episodio in una partita che stavamo pareggiando tranquillamente, un centrocampo che ha tenuto, abbiamo fatto 53% di possesso in casa di questi meravigliosi giocatori, una difesa centrale impeccabile... poi complimenti alla juve che è più forte e non ci ha concesso un corner...
> 
> in attacco abbiamo stentato perché
> 1) ci manca un trequartista che fa l'ultimo passaggio (ma quando giocavamo con il trequartista allegri era ***** che non metteva il tridente)
> ...



Primo hai un atteggiamento che mi ha stancato perciò nn ho piacere di discutere con chi parla così 
Punto secondo io se leggi se leggi se leggi nn ho parlato di risultato di vittoria o di sconfitta , ma che un allenatore normale nn bravo nn parte per giocare in 10 , non perché Niang e bojan saranno fenomeni ma sono giocatori di calcio , robinho e' una m un ex giocatore che cammina in mezzo al campo , e con questo chiudo perché il mio pensiero e' chiaro.

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Roten1896 ha scritto:


> scrivi l'11 che ci faceva vincere, fenomeno... scrivilo... perché con la Roma e la Fiorentina De Sciglio è stato impeccabile, vero? stiamo parlando di 1 episodio in una partita che stavamo pareggiando tranquillamente, un centrocampo che ha tenuto, abbiamo fatto 53% di possesso in casa di questi meravigliosi giocatori, una difesa centrale impeccabile... poi complimenti alla juve che è più forte e non ci ha concesso un corner...
> 
> in attacco abbiamo stentato perché
> 1) ci manca un trequartista che fa l'ultimo passaggio (ma quando giocavamo con il trequartista allegri era ***** che non metteva il tridente)
> ...



Primo hai un atteggiamento che mi ha stancato perciò nn ho piacere di discutere con chi parla così 
Punto secondo io se leggi se leggi se leggi nn ho parlato di risultato di vittoria o di sconfitta , ma che un allenatore normale nn bravo nn parte per giocare in 10 , non perché Niang e bojan saranno fenomeni ma sono giocatori di calcio , robinho e' una m un ex giocatore che cammina in mezzo al campo , e con questo chiudo perché il mio pensiero e' chiaro.


----------



## Andreas89 (21 Aprile 2013)

Devil May Cry ha scritto:


> Si e forse tu non guardi bene nemmeno le partite del Milan....Dovresti sapere che Niang da anche una gran mano in difesa quando gioca..Oltre ad essere 100 spanne sopra robinho..con Niang in campo molto probabilmente quel rigore non ci sarebbe manco stato...Mia idea eh..Poi voi potete pure continuare a leccare il di dietro ad Allegri..Fate come ve pare.



Ma quale leccare il didietro di Allegri,che a me non piace neanche,però non trovo giusto che facciate passare Allegri per il centro di tutti i mali.Ah poi quella del Niang che non avrebbe permesso alla Juve di beneficiare del rigore è una perla:cioè se Abate fa la pirlata è colpa dei compagni???Suvvia.


----------



## Devil May Cry (21 Aprile 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Sono un collaboratore,però posso dire anche la mia.E scusami,ma da quel che leggo,alcuni quasi godono della sconfitta.Mi sembra palese.



Beato te che attraverso un pc riesci a capire se certe persone ci godono o non godono per la sconfitta del Milan...


----------



## admin (21 Aprile 2013)

*Qui non siamo sui gruppi di facebook. O vi date una regolata o si prendono provvedimenti. E non lo ripeto. Il topic riapre tra 5 minuti.*


----------



## Devil May Cry (21 Aprile 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Ma quale leccare il didietro di Allegri,che a me non piace neanche,però non trovo giusto che facciate passare Allegri per il centro di tutti i mali.Ah poi quella del Niang che non avrebbe permesso alla Juve di beneficiare del rigore è una perla:cioè se Abate fa la pirlata è colpa dei compagni???Suvvia.



Allegri non è il centro di tutti i mali,ma è il centro dell'80% dei mali del Milan..Perché potete arrivare dire quello che volete,ma l'11 titolare (con boateng a centro campo) ti da una buona squadra,non una squadra eccellente,ma nemmeno una brutta squadra..Una squadra da terzo posto con un allenatore mediocre/normale da secondo posto con un allenatore VERO...Oggi dovevano partire titolari Niang e De Sciglio!Se poi per voi 2 giocatori su 11 non possono fare la differenza significa che nel vostro pensiero...va bè mi fermo qua


----------



## Andreas89 (21 Aprile 2013)

Devil May Cry ha scritto:


> Allegri non è il centro di tutti i mali,ma è il centro dell'80% dei mali del Milan..Perché potete arrivare dire quello che volete,ma l'11 titolare (con boateng a centro campo) ti da una buona squadra,non una squadra eccellente,ma nemmeno una brutta squadra..Una squadra da terzo posto con un allenatore mediocre/normale da secondo posto con un allenatore VERO...Oggi dovevano partire titolari Niang e De Sciglio!Se poi per voi 2 giocatori su 11 non possono fare la differenza significa che nel vostro pensiero...va bè mi fermo qua


Io direi di chiudere la discussione,pensieri troppo discordanti.


----------



## The Ripper (21 Aprile 2013)

appena si alza un po' l'asticella la maggior parte dei giocatori mostrano la loro mediocrità. Proprio come molti tifosi.


----------



## Devil May Cry (21 Aprile 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Io direi di chiudere la discussione,pensieri troppo discordanti.



Si basta hai ragione.Abbiamo espresso i nostri pensieri,non ha più senso andare avanti...


----------



## admin (21 Aprile 2013)

Un forum serve a discutere. L'importante è che lo si faccia con civiltà. Senza insulti.


----------



## Principe (21 Aprile 2013)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> appena si alza un po' l'asticella la maggior parte dei giocatori mostrano la loro mediocrità. Proprio come molti tifosi.



Questo dire e nn dire ... Chi sarebbero questo tifosi ? E te saresti il di più che puoi giudicarli? Ma guarda lascio perdere che e' meglio


----------



## Andreas89 (21 Aprile 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> Un forum serve a discutere. L'importante è che lo si faccia con civiltà. Senza insulti.


Beh Mario,io e Devil abbiamo discusso,ma senza offenderci,con toni anche pacati.Poi avendo 2 posizioni totalmente in contrapposizione,è inutile continuare.


----------



## The Ripper (21 Aprile 2013)

se i ragazzi hanno problemi di "atteggiamento" in una partita come Juventus - Milan significa che hanno bisogno di una baby-sitter o di Himmler, non di un allenatore.

In più lo Juventus Stadium dovrebbe essere uno di quegli stadi che ti "caricano" solo a vederlo.
Una volta funzionava così. Nelle altre realtà funziona così...


----------



## Devil May Cry (21 Aprile 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Beh Mario,io e Devil abbiamo discusso,ma senza offenderci,con toni anche pacati.Poi avendo 2 posizioni totalmente in contrapposizione,è inutile continuare.



Una cosa è certa: Se sono stato qua a discutere è perché *non* ci godo della sconfitta del Milan.


----------



## Roten1896 (21 Aprile 2013)

a me dispiace alzare i toni, però da certe risposte sembra davvero che certi utenti non aspettassero altro che questa sconfitta per prendersi una rivalsa... perché era troppo tempo che non perdevamo e finalmente oggi è la loro occasione... è lampante, basta leggere cosa scrivono... ma va beh, chiudiamola qua, nemmeno io ho voglia di perdere troppo tempo a fomentare discussioni inutili


----------



## Andreas89 (21 Aprile 2013)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> se i ragazzi hanno problemi di "atteggiamento" in una partita come Juventus - Milan significa che hanno bisogno di una baby-sitter o di Himmler, non di un allenatore.
> 
> In più lo Juventus Stadium dovrebbe essere uno di quegli stadi che ti "caricano" solo a vederlo.
> Una volta funzionava così. Nelle altre realtà funziona così...


Ripper,c'hanno anche provato,solo che sono poca roba,tutto qui.


----------



## Nivre (21 Aprile 2013)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> appena si alza un po' l'asticella la maggior parte dei giocatori mostrano la loro mediocrità.




Hai ragione. Pero, purtroppo e l'allenatore in primis che è un mediocre senza precedenti.


----------



## Brain84 (22 Aprile 2013)

Io continuo a difendere Allegri. Non sono pro Allegri a caso, lo sono perchè credo che abbia delle capacità. Quando la squadra girava bene e tutti facevano il loro, il gioco di Allegri mi piaceva..curava molto la fase difensiva e c'erano parecchi fraseggi a centrocampo. Se poi gli interpreti sono con la testa in giro o sono mediocri, ovvio che riesce una volta su 10. Io guardando tutta la stagione, non vedo nell'allenatore il colpevole.


----------



## Darren Marshall (22 Aprile 2013)

E' comunque innegabile che i big match li stecchiamo quasi tutti.


----------



## The Ripper (22 Aprile 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Ripper,c'hanno anche provato,solo che sono poca roba,tutto qui.



allora non dovrebbero essere al Milan!


----------



## folletto (22 Aprile 2013)

La condizione atletica è andata e la mediocrità (nullità in qualche caso) di certi elementi si nota molto di più. Il Mister sta facendo giocare gente improponibile (i vari Muntari e Robinho delle ultime uscite potrebbero essere tranquillamente accantonati per far posto a qualcuno della primavera). Difficilmente arriveremo terzi a meno di un Balotelli show nelle ultime partite, anzi mi sbilancio, non arriveremo terzi.


----------



## Andreas89 (22 Aprile 2013)

Brain84 ha scritto:


> Io continuo a difendere Allegri. Non sono pro Allegri a caso, lo sono perchè credo che abbia delle capacità. Quando la squadra girava bene e tutti facevano il loro, il gioco di Allegri mi piaceva..curava molto la fase difensiva e c'erano parecchi fraseggi a centrocampo. Se poi gli interpreti sono con la testa in giro o sono mediocri, ovvio che riesce una volta su 10. Io guardando tutta la stagione, non vedo nell'allenatore il colpevole.



Allegri ha sbagliato qualcosa,è evidente.All'inizio ha fatto danni,è innegabile,solo che la società ha moltissime colpe,più dell'allenatore,è palese.

- - - Aggiornato - - -



The Ripper ha scritto:


> allora non dovrebbero essere al Milan!



Beh la colpa è di chi li ha presi.

- - - Aggiornato - - -



folletto ha scritto:


> La condizione atletica è andata e la mediocrità (nullità in qualche caso) di certi elementi si nota molto di più. Il Mister sta facendo giocare gente improponibile (i vari Muntari e Robinho delle ultime uscite potrebbero essere tranquillamente accantonati per far posto a qualcuno della primavera). Difficilmente arriveremo terzi a meno di un Balotelli show nelle ultime partite, anzi mi sbilancio, non arriveremo terzi.


Non è questo il problema,la squadra oggi ha corso.Il problema è di testa.


----------



## Brain84 (22 Aprile 2013)

Beh, vederti vendere l'accoppiata Ibra e Thiago SIlva a fine agosto o quasi, non è il massimo dopo che hai fatto 3 mesi di preparazione..ha dovuto incollare i cocci e ritrovare la quadratura.

Voglio anche dire che l'errore di Amelia è si macroscopico ma lui non gioca mai..ci sta che sbagli lui, non lo accetto invece da Abate che ha visto il pallone passargli sopra la testa


----------



## The Ripper (22 Aprile 2013)

ma andassero tutti a c------


----------



## AcetoBalsamico (22 Aprile 2013)

Muntari e Robihno assolutamente inguardabili, passi il primo ( per l'interminabile infortunio ) ma il secondo non deve più giocare con la nostra maglia. Pezzo di m***a !


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (22 Aprile 2013)

Mai vista tanta mediocrità; la stessa Juve stasera è stata oscena segno che la serie A è ormai un campionatuccio. Noi siamo scarichi ormai, soprattutto mentalmente. El Shaarawy ha avuto un involuzione paurosa.
Gente poi come Muntari, Abate e Robihno li condannerei alla tribuna eterna.


----------



## The Ripper (22 Aprile 2013)

interpreti pure bene il match, ma non riesci a fare risultato perché sei SCARSO. Allora significa che non c'è proprio niente da fare.
Oh, ci fosse UN giocatore che una volta ogni tanto si prende la responsabilità di una giocata.
ARIDATEME RONALDINHO!!!


----------



## Andreas89 (22 Aprile 2013)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> interpreti pure bene il match, ma non riesci a fare risultato perché sei SCARSO. Allora significa che non c'è proprio niente da fare.
> Oh, ci fosse UN giocatore che una volta ogni tanto si prende la responsabilità di una giocata.
> ARIDATEME RONALDINHO!!!


Non siamo a 18 punti dalla Juve per caso.


----------



## The Ripper (22 Aprile 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Non siamo a 18 punti dalla Juve per caso.



non mi interessa la juve. mi interessa il tot complessivo dei punti fatti finora!
bisogna smetterla con certi discorsi e RICOMINCIARE a parlare di fatti seri! Qui mancano LE BASI. Manca la squadra! Sono da Milan solo 4 giocatori!!!


----------



## Andreas89 (22 Aprile 2013)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> non mi interessa la juve. mi interessa il tot complessivo dei punti fatti finora!
> bisogna smetterla con certi discorsi e RICOMINCIARE a parlare di fatti seri! Qui mancano LE BASI. Manca la squadra! Sono da Milan solo 4 giocatori!!!



E lo dici a me?E' palese il mio pensiero,lo espresso più volte.


----------



## Elshafenomeno (22 Aprile 2013)

era ampiamente prevedibile che da questo trittico sarebbe venuta fuori una schifezza...all'andata lo stesso trittico con due partite in casa l'abbiamo svangato con quattro punti, figuriamoci in trasferta...si è fatto il nostro, siamo semplicemente pessimi e se nemmeno El Shaarawy ne ha più siamo catacombali. Aggiungici l'assenza di Balotelli ed è fatta.

La stagione l'abbiamo buttata nel cesso col pari a Firenze, l'avevo detto e continuerò a ripeterlo fino alla morte, il 2-2 a Firenze ci costerà un'intera annata. E purtroppo quella partita unita al pari col Napoli son state lo specchio del carisma di Allegri, che è pari a quello di una larva.

Con Un Ballardini qualsiasi, tanto per fare il nome di uno con le palle e che a me piace molto, questa qualificazione la portavi a casa. 

Adesso il calendario è tutt'altro che semplice, Catania e Torino son due squadre cazzute e tutt'altro che facili da affrontare, poi dopo la parentesi Pescara hai pur sempre una Roma in casa che non è l'ultima arrivata e con noi sembra sempre una squadra di fenomeni, e poi magari vai a Siena quando ii toscani non saranno ancora retrocessi...e purtroppo questa Fiorentina ha più fondoschiena che anima, è veramente una roba indegna. Non se lo meriterebbero di andare in champions perchè sono davvero dei fomentatori dell'odio (basti pensare a Viviano e ai tifosi della curva fiesole che è una vera e propria *palestra dell'odio* e so di cosa parlo) e in pipiù hanno una squadraccia che farà fatica a passare il preliminare, col risultato di far fare ancora di più brtta figura al calcio italiano e affossare ancora di più il ranking, ma se noi siamo quelli di stasera è giusto che si faccia l'EL.

Spiace molto perchè dopo una rimonta del genere, tutti i soloni inter-juventini che già ci pronosticavano in serie b sboroneggiando zittiti come mosche, la quasi impresa col barca, i discorsi sui giovani, il mercato di gennaio e l'arrivo di balotelli, e insomma un po' tutto l'entusiasmo assortito che era nato intorno a questa squadra, per colpa di questo trittico ****** abbiamo un po' buttato via tutto come il PD. Complimenti ai geni del calendario.

Ah un'ultima cosa: dopo stasera non voglio più sentire sfinteristi piangere perchèdobbiamoarrivareperforzaincempionslig, perchè il rigore c'era ed era sacrosanto, ma se eravamo così spinti non ce lo fischiavano. Ridicoli!


----------



## Andreas89 (22 Aprile 2013)

Elshafenomeno ha scritto:


> La stagione l'abbiamo buttata nel cesso col pari a Firenze, l'avevo detto e continuerò a ripeterlo fino alla morte, il 2-2 a Firenze ci costerà un'intera annata. E purtroppo quella partita unita al pari col Napoli son state lo specchio del carisma di Allegri, che è pari a quello di una larva.



Calma,non facciamo i tragici come al solito.


----------



## Elshafenomeno (22 Aprile 2013)

colcuoresivince ha scritto:


> la prima sconfitta del 2013 (tra l'altro contro la prima in classifica con la miglior difesa) e tutti a criticare allegri, quanti tifosi da bar.
> era una partita da 0 a 0 è stata colpa del duo abate amelia, a causa degli infortuni abbiamo anche bruciato 2 sostituzioni tra l'altro.



resta il fatto che il cacciucco non vince una partita seria che sia una....nei derby è sempre un disastro, quest'anno sono talmente scarsi che avremmo dovuto asfaltarli, invece...con la juve va bene una volta sì e quattro no, con la Lazio quasi sempre scoppole, con la Roma non ne parliamo, la Fiorentina ce lo mette in **** da sempre....cioè, basta, Allegri ha stufato, *****! Non è un allenatore da Milan, e non si può sempre menare il torrone col discorso che ha vinto uno scudetto e una supercoppa coi due milgiori giocatori al mondo nei loro ruoli...siamo sinceri, è un allenatore senza un briciolo di personalità, un allenatore che può andar stretto al Cagliari, ma non a noi!


----------



## Gnagnazio (22 Aprile 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Non siamo a 18 punti dalla Juve per caso.



Questo Milan (Senza Balotelli) ha giocato alla pari con la Juve a casa sua. E secondo me, abbiamo avuto più opportunità. La Juve ha vinto SOLO grazie a un episodio. Questa Juve ha fatto poca cosa in questa partita.

Quello che mi fa ********* di più è perdere punti solo su episodi. Sia contro la Fiorentina, sia contro il Napoli, vincere 1 0 contro ste squadre sembra impossibile.


----------



## jaws (22 Aprile 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Comunque il tour de force è passato.Le cose positive sono 2:
> -il calendario è buono
> -Siamo davanti alla viola
> 
> Vediamo come va a finire,innanzitutto tifiamo tutti Milan,perchè se qualcuno remasse contro il Milan solo per far prevalere la sua idea e l'odio verso qualcuno(Allegri)non sarebbe un tifoso del Milan e non voglio manco definire un elemento del genere.Ora concentrati,il terzo posto è sempre nelle nostre mani.Fisicamente non stiamo male.Ora rientra Mario e voglio che da domenica la squadra riinizi a far punti.Daje ragazzi.



Mi sto vergognando come un ladro di medicine per bambini di tifare la stessa squadra di certa gente.


----------



## The P (22 Aprile 2013)

jaws ha scritto:


> Mi sto vergognando come un ladro di medicine per bambini di tifare la stessa squadra di certa gente.



Jaws non ho nulla contro di te, mi sembri una persona pacata e tranquilla, però ti do un consiglio:

il male del calcio sono i tifosi che prendono questo "gioco con la palla" come una religione.

Se tifiamo una squadra e seguiamo le partite è perché la cosa ci da emozione e anche quello che scriviamo o diciamo spesso è spinto dettato dalla stessa. Le lezioni di tifoseria o esclamazioni come "mi vergogno di..." invece sono molto gravi imho.
*Sono il passaggio da semplice tifoso a religioso.* 

E' questo è il male. L'abbiamo visto la settimana scorsa con i "religiosi" della Roma. 3 coltellate ad un ragazzo per un gioco con la palla.

Scusa per la morale, ma davvero andiamoci calmi con questi atti di estrema fede.


----------



## jaws (22 Aprile 2013)

atti di estrema fede? violenza? mi sa che non ci siamo proprio capiti


----------



## Angstgegner (22 Aprile 2013)

Gnagnazio ha scritto:


> Questo Milan (Senza Balotelli) ha giocato alla pari con la Juve a casa sua. E secondo me, abbiamo avuto più opportunità. La Juve ha vinto SOLO grazie a un episodio. Questa Juve ha fatto poca cosa in questa partita.
> 
> Quello che mi fa ********* di più è perdere punti solo su episodi. Sia contro la Fiorentina, sia contro il Napoli, vincere 1 0 contro ste squadre sembra impossibile.



Non mi ricordo tiri in porta seri del Milan.
Ma ieri sera ci poteva stare, alla fine abbiamo perso per un orrore difensivo (la Juve non ha giocato affatto come sa).
Mi ha dato più fastidio l'atteggiamento del secondo tempo di Firenze e l'apatia di tutta la sfida contro il Napoli, che erano i 2 veri scontri diretti.
Però francamente tutto questo disfattismo non lo condivido.
Avessimo il centrocampo della Fiorentina, saremmo tranquillamente secondi.
Il problema sono certi giocatori che più di questo non possono fare.
Ci vuole equilibrio: non era una squadra da retrocessione all'inizio, non era una squadra da scudetto a febbraio, non era una squadra attrezzata per vincere la Champions dopo l'andata contro il Barcellona e ora non è una squadra da buttare via in toto.
Va rinforzata e anche molto, ma questo si sapeva da agosto.
I punti fermi devono essere Montolivo, De Sciglio, El Shaarawy, Balotelli e Niang (anche se non mi ha convinto del tutto), qualcun'altro tipo Mexes, Zapata, Boateng come titolare/riserva, gli altri sono più o meno velocemente da cacciare, in primis Flamini, Nocerino, Muntari, Bonera, Abbiati e Ambrosini.


----------



## Stex (22 Aprile 2013)

Xke avevano nella coreografia la bandiera svedese?


----------



## MaggieCloun (22 Aprile 2013)

Loro il top i piu forti i fenomenali i migliori vincono con un rigore al conad stadium contro una squadretta ( perchè per il 90% di loro e cosi). Ho visto solo il primo tempo e non abbiamo fatto male.


----------



## James Watson (22 Aprile 2013)

Elshafenomeno ha scritto:


> *resta il fatto che il cacciucco non vince una partita seria che sia una*...



Tipo Milan-Juventus all'andata?


----------



## Lore82 (22 Aprile 2013)

Elshafenomeno ha scritto:


> era ampiamente prevedibile che da questo trittico sarebbe venuta fuori una schifezza...all'andata lo stesso trittico con due partite in casa l'abbiamo svangato con quattro punti, figuriamoci in trasferta...si è fatto il nostro, siamo semplicemente pessimi e se nemmeno El Shaarawy ne ha più siamo catacombali. Aggiungici l'assenza di Balotelli ed è fatta.
> 
> La stagione l'abbiamo buttata nel cesso col pari a Firenze, l'avevo detto e continuerò a ripeterlo fino alla morte, il 2-2 a Firenze ci costerà un'intera annata. E purtroppo quella partita unita al pari col Napoli son state lo specchio del carisma di Allegri, che è pari a quello di una larva.
> 
> ...



Ballardini sta facendo andare in serie b il genoa, non ha mai fatto nulla di buono, come puoi solo confronarlo con Allegri?Su allegri commenti ingenerosi, ci ha riportato in una buona posizione dopo un pessimo inizio per il quale è l'ultimo ad avere colpe. La squadra va fatta a luglio e va progettata bene, non con acquisti dell'ultima ora dopo traumatiche cessioni. Però ragazzi siamo proprio fortunati: abbiamo il mago dell'ultimo giorno di mercato.


----------



## Lore82 (22 Aprile 2013)

Non riesco a capire cosa ci si aspettava. La juve è più forte di noi ed è stata una partitaccia tattica dove un episodio poteva decidere da una parte o dall'altra. Il Milan ha buoni giocatori ma senza balotelli la qualità è bassa, pazzini è solo un finalizzatore che può concretizzare il gioco. Gli infortuni di Ambro e Abbiati (ovvero i due capitani) hanno tolto sicurezza e impedito di fare cambi quando la partita si è sbloccata. Dispiace ma c'era poco da fare, le colpe sono tutte della società (tanto osannata) che non ha dato una squadra pronta e completa ad inizio preparazione.


----------



## Lore82 (22 Aprile 2013)

Devil May Cry ha scritto:


> Ora li voglio qua tutti gli esseri che elogiavano allegri e che mi scassavano la mi....a perchè dicevo che è solo un mediocre!li voglio qua!!Dove sono finiti??
> Titolare ancora quello scarso di Robinho??Roba da suicidio!Constant titolare e De Sciglio in panca??ahahahahahaha
> Ma quando io dicevo che nelle sfide importanti Allegri non fa mai giocare De Sciglio ero preso solo per *****!
> 
> ...



Premettiamo che Allegri non è un genio nè forse il migliore allenatore al mondo ma ha poche colpe. Qualche errore l'ha fatto, anche oggi. Pure io avrei puntato su De sciglio che ha più personalità di Abate che tra l'altro non stava benissimo. Non credo che sarebbe cambiato molto. Robinho o Niang cambia poco, anche perchè il Milan non ha sofferto e in avanti Niang ancora non riesce a fare la differenza come non la fa Robinho. Credo che sia facile criticare ma il Milan - facciamocene una ragione - è questo. E non ha demeritato in queste tre partite. Meritava 5 punti. L'atteggiamento ieri è stato quello giusto e Allegri è l'unico allenatore che in Italia ha messo in difficoltà la Juve attaccandola alta e non facendola ragionare. La pochezza di idee e di qualità è dei giocatori purtroppo, non di allegri. El Sharawy ad es. deve variare il suo gioco perchè è sempre più prevedibile.Non ci resta che sperare in balotelli, unico giocatore di livello attualmente nell'attacco del milan, gli altri sono giocatori di prospettiva o finiiti (almeno a certi livelli).


----------



## The Ripper (22 Aprile 2013)

mentre molti si stanno trastullando a criticare Allegri (che aveva preparato molto bene la partita), Galliani dichiara che la nostra coppia di centrali è affidabile e che i 3 portieri attuali saranno confermati in blocco.
Contenti?
Bene, ora andiamo a prendere Montella e diamogli questa identica squadra in mano.
Grasse risate.


----------



## Arsozzenal (22 Aprile 2013)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> mentre molti si stanno trastullando a criticare Allegri (che aveva preparato molto bene la partita), Galliani dichiara che la nostra coppia di centrali è affidabile e che i 3 portieri attuali saranno confermati in blocco.
> Contenti?
> Bene, ora andiamo a prendere Montella e diamogli questa identica squadra in mano.
> Grasse risate.


adesso ti verrà a dire che ambrosini,muntari,flamini,de jong li ha voluti tutti allegri che si è rifiutato di prendere verratti...

comunque anche io non ho condiviso la scelta di non far giocare de sciglio mentre tra robinho e niang avrei fatto anche io giocare il brasiliano...per i valori in campo abbiamo fatto fin troppo bene,vista anche l'assenza di balotelli...mettetevi in testa che con questa squadra non abbiamo possibilità di tenere il passo della juve l'anno prossimo


----------



## Gre-No-Li (22 Aprile 2013)

Va bene che siamo a fine stagione, ma da Juve e Milan mi aspettavo qualcosa di più...mi sono ritrovato a girare spesso sulla Moto GP e sulla Formula 1 (di cui non sapevo il risultato) come se si stesse giocando Juve-Pescara...


----------



## Arsozzenal (22 Aprile 2013)

Stex ha scritto:


> Xke avevano nella coreografia la bandiera svedese?



non è una bandiera svedese,non c'entra nulla ibrahimovic


----------



## Stex (22 Aprile 2013)

Arsozzenal ha scritto:


> non è una bandiera svedese,non c'entra nulla ibrahimovic



Be ovvio che nn c'entra ibra... ma a me pareva cmq una bandiera della svezia


----------



## Arsozzenal (22 Aprile 2013)

Stex ha scritto:


> Be ovvio che nn c'entra ibra... ma a me pareva cmq una bandiera della svezia



No dev'essere qualcosa che centra con la città di torino...qualche anno fa infatti la juve aveva anche avuto una maglia gialla e blu


----------



## Devil May Cry (22 Aprile 2013)

The P ha scritto:


> Jaws non ho nulla contro di te, mi sembri una persona pacata e tranquilla, però ti do un consiglio:
> 
> il male del calcio sono i tifosi che prendono questo "gioco con la palla" come una religione.
> 
> ...



Quoto tutto!!Certa gente dovrebbe che il calcio è solo uno sport e basta.
Purtroppo certe persone non riescono a capire questo piccolo concetto. Ti attaccano anche se la pensi in maniera diversa da loro....Gente che a mio parere non ha capito un c. della vita!!
Siamo nel 2013 non nel 1500 certi atteggiamenti hanno veramente stufato!


----------



## Principe (23 Aprile 2013)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> mentre molti si stanno trastullando a criticare Allegri (che aveva preparato molto bene la partita), Galliani dichiara che la nostra coppia di centrali è affidabile e che i 3 portieri attuali saranno confermati in blocco.
> Contenti?
> Bene, ora andiamo a prendere Montella e diamogli questa identica squadra in mano.
> Grasse risate.


Ma chi che ti dice che chi critica allegri nn riesce a vedere il resto ? Ma un po' di serietà per cortesia , sei nella testa di chi critica allegri ?


----------



## The Mighty Angus Young (29 Aprile 2013)

la partita con la juve (che ho avuto la malsana idea di andare a vedere in un bar) era PALESEMENTE uno 0-0 SCRITTO!! La juve non ha fatto NIENTE per vincere. Purtroppo il milan non aveva fatto i conti con i numerosi MINORATI MENTALI che ha in rosa e così...

Ovviamente la fiorentina vincerà TUTTE le partite da qui alla fine, il milan arriverà quarto e la nostra bella dirigenza avrà così la scusa per non comprare nessuno. ANZI, stiamo attenti che non diano via qualcuno (ma TRANQUILLI, bonera e gli altri cessi resteranno A VITA). A parte che comunque, andare in champions per uscire sempre agli ottavi...


----------

